# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Συζήτηση για κατευθυντικές κεραίες

## dkounal

Συγνώμη που σας χαλάω την ατμόσφαιρα αλλα φαινεται ότι πρεπει να προλαμβάνουμε το μέλλον, αντί να κλαίμε την μοίρα μας πριν ακόμη συμβεί το μοιραίο. (Sorry, Mauve)
Είμαι σίγουρος για το ειπικρατεί εν Αθήναις αλλά και εδώ στο Ηράκλειο γίνεται κάτι παρόμοιο σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Πάνω που ισορροπήσαμε και απόκτησε μια σταθερότητα το ασύρμτο δίκτυο βλέπουμε ότι τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν κάθε βδομάδα από πλευράς εντάσεων και μανιταριών που ξεφυτρώνουν, και οι γνωστοί εγκληματίες εμποροι πουλάνε τις 24άρες σε σημείο που και να θέλεις δεν βρίσκεις μια 17αρα.
Μόνη μας ελπίδα για να αυξήσουμε την ποιότητα στην λειτουργία του backbone και να επιβιώσουμε τέτοια εποχή του χρόνου, είναι να αφήσουμε το 802.11b ή g και να περάσουμε σε πιο σπάνια θέλγητρα, δηλαδή οπτικά links.
Βλέπε ronja, δηλαδή. Είναι και αυτά ασύρματα έχουν το ίδιο κόστος, είναι GPL, δουλεύουν με τα πιο παλαιά μηχανήματα σαν routers, μπορούν να μπούν όσα θέλεις σε ένα κόμβο με μόνο μειoνέκτημα την μικρή απόσταση που κυμαίνεται από απο 400 μέτρα έως 1400 μέτρα εκτός εάν περάσει κανείς σε laser led που όμως έχει άλλα προβλήματα εφαρμογής.
Νομίζω ότι προλαβαίνετε να το σκεφτήτε σοβαρά και να το χρησιμοποιήσετε, δεν ξέρω όμως πόσος χρόνος υπάρχει διαθέσιμος για σκέψη & flames.....
http://ronja.twibright.com/

----------


## JS

> http://ronja.twibright.com/


(σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις δει)

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6032

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> http://ronja.twibright.com/
> 
> 
> (σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις δει)
> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6032


Το ξέρω και έχω κάνει και post στο συγκεκριμένο thread. Απλά, μπορεί άλλοι να μην το έχουν προσέξει  ::

----------


## paravoid

> και οι γνωστοί εγκληματίες εμποροι πουλάνε τις 24άρες σε σημείο που και να θέλεις δεν βρίσκεις μια 17αρα.


 ::   ::   :: 
Ή εγώ δεν κατάλαβα καλά (και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη) ή εσύ δεν τα έχεις καταλάβει καθόλου καλά και είσαι Ο εγκληματίας.

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> και οι γνωστοί εγκληματίες εμποροι πουλάνε τις 24άρες σε σημείο που και να θέλεις δεν βρίσκεις μια 17αρα.
> 
> 
>   
> Ή εγώ δεν κατάλαβα καλά (και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη) ή εσύ δεν τα έχεις καταλάβει καθόλου καλά και είσαι Ο εγκληματίας.


  ::   ::   ::  Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά.... Αλλα μηπως μπορεις να μου εξηγήσεις τι κατάλαβες ??? Για κεραίες μιλάω.... Που πήγε το μυαλό σου 4:00 την νύχτα ???

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> ...


Προφανώς εννοεί ο Φαίδωνας οτι σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι καλύτερες οι 24άρες και αν προτιμάς 17άρα de facto κάνεις έγκλημα.
Εγώ κατάλαβα, εσύ κατάλαβες, αυτός κατάλαβε...αμάν βρε παιδία πείτε αυτό που σκέφτεστε , μην ντρέπεσται...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> ...


Το να εχεις σαν επιλογή 24αρα μονο και με την "φιλική" συμβουλή σε καποιον που ελάχιστα γνωριζει: κοψε τον connector και ρίχτην πάνω κατευθείαν, τι μπορείς να το ονομάσεις?
Και εαν για καποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί ο αλλος να βάλει δορυφορικο πιατο τι επιλογές έχει?

Εάν ο Φαίδωνας μιλάει για κεραίες, τότε θα ήταν πολυ ευγενικό εκ μέρους του να μου εξηγήσει γιατι είμαι εγώ ο εγκληματίας. Εαν, τραβάει κάποιο ζόρι μαζί μου, να το πει στα ίσια και όχι μπηχτές κάθε τόσο.... Εκτός, εάν είναι το "στυλ" του έτσι....

----------


## papashark

O Φαίδωνας το είπε απλά με το σκεπτικό ότι όσο πιο μεγάλη η κεραία τόσο πιο καλά, αρκεί βέβαια να μπορείς να κατεβάζεις την ισχύ.

Οι περισσότεροι δε, πιστεύουμε στο δόγμα MAuVE το οποίο στην περιπτωση μας λέει καλύτερα να έχεις 0db+24db=24db από 3+17=20.

Έτσι για τους περισσότερους από εμάς, όσοι πρωτιμούν μικρές κεραίες είναι εγκληματίες όσο αναφορά των βανδαλισμό της μπάντας εκπέμποντας με μεγάλους πλευρικούς λοβούς.


Βέβαια πιο ωραία εξήγηση είναι αντικαταστώντας τα db με έτη, και μεταφράζοντας την συζήτηση από εμπόριων κεραιών, σε εμπόριο λευκής σάρκας  ::   ::

----------


## dkounal

> O Φαίδωνας το είπε απλά με το σκεπτικό ότι όσο πιο μεγάλη η κεραία τόσο πιο καλά, αρκεί βέβαια να μπορείς να κατεβάζεις την ισχύ.
> Οι περισσότεροι δε, πιστεύουμε στο δόγμα MAuVE το οποίο στην περιπτωση μας λέει καλύτερα να έχεις 0db+24db=24db από 3+17=20.
> Έτσι για τους περισσότερους από εμάς, όσοι πρωτιμούν μικρές κεραίες είναι εγκληματίες όσο αναφορά των βανδαλισμό της μπάντας εκπέμποντας με μεγάλους πλευρικούς λοβούς.


1. 24db ειναι παρανομο, 20db οχι (δεν δαγκώνεις πια, Πάνο;; :: 
2. Η 24αρα grid να δεις τι ωραίους πλευρικούς λοβούς έχει .... Σου παρέχει δωρεάν 15άρες από τους πλευρικούς, ενώ η 17άρα 9 άρες. Ποια προτιμας;; Ειδικά εάν εκπέμπεις στα 0db...
3. Η διαφορετική αποψη έχει αρχίσει να ονομαζεται εγκλημα στο awmn ;; Για μαζευτείτε λίγο.....

----------


## papashark

1) Προτιμώ 26db από 1 μέτρο πιάτο, παρά 20db από 17αρα και 3 db του πομπού. Προτιμώ ένα νόμιμο λινκ με 4db απώλειες καλωδίων και 24αρα κεραία, από ένα νόμιμο λίνκ με 17αρα κεραία και το dlink καρφωμένο στην πλάτη.

2) Διαφωνώ μαζί σου ότι η 24αρα σου δίνει 15αρες ενώ η 17αρα 9αρες. Μάλλον το αντίθετο γίνετε, είναι καθαρά θέμα φυσικής. Όσο πιο πολή σήμα συγκεντρώνεις μπροστά, τόσο πιο πολύ εξασθενεί στο πλάι.

3) Όχι η διαφορετική άποψη δεν είναι έγκλημα, ο βανδαλισμός των 2.4 όμως είναι, και δυστηχώς υπάρχουν αρκετοί που δεν λένε να καταλάβουν, και αγοράζουν ακόμα και 13αρες κεραίες για να βάλουν σε dlink με 10db. Λάθη που τα κάναμε πριν από ένα χρόνο, και ευτυχώς μια μέρα το καταλάβαμε όλοι, ή σχεδόν όλοι.....  ::

----------


## dkounal

> 1) Προτιμώ 26db από 1 μέτρο πιάτο, παρά 20db από 17αρα και 3 db του πομπού. Προτιμώ ένα νόμιμο λινκ με 4db απώλειες καλωδίων και 24αρα κεραία, από ένα νόμιμο λίνκ με 17αρα κεραία και το dlink καρφωμένο στην πλάτη.


Ορεξεις είναι αυτές... Αρκει να ειναι νομιμο το link



> 2) Διαφωνώ μαζί σου ότι η 24αρα σου δίνει 15αρες ενώ η 17αρα 9αρες. Μάλλον το αντίθετο γίνετε, είναι καθαρά θέμα φυσικής. Όσο πιο πολή σήμα συγκεντρώνεις μπροστά, τόσο πιο πολύ εξασθενεί στο πλάι.


Το τι πιστευω και το τι πιστευεις δεν λεει ττιποτα. Δες πρωτα το διαγραμμα να δεις που ειναι οι πλευρικοι λοβοι σε τι γωνίες και σε τι εντάσεις και ελα να το ξανασυζητήσουμε



> 3) Όχι η διαφορετική άποψη δεν είναι έγκλημα, ο βανδαλισμός των 2.4 όμως είναι, και δυστηχώς υπάρχουν αρκετοί που δεν λένε να καταλάβουν, και αγοράζουν ακόμα και 13αρες κεραίες για να βάλουν σε dlink με 10db. Λάθη που τα κάναμε πριν από ένα χρόνο, και ευτυχώς μια μέρα το καταλάβαμε όλοι, ή σχεδόν όλοι.....


Το τι ονομαζεται βανδαλισμος ειναι πολύ σχετικό...
Το να προτιμησεις ενα πιατο απο μια grid ειναι σχετικα καλυτερο μονο εαν εισαι προδιατεθιμενος να περιορισεις τις εκπομπες του feeder μονο στο πιατο. Ενα feeder απο wirelesslan.gr από οτι εχω δει μεχρι τώρα δεν διαφερει και πολυ απο μια 13αρα στο θορυβο που ξαποστελνει δεξια αριστερα σε ότι πιατο και να το βαλεις, εκτος εαν αποφασεις να το καλυψεις με κατι μεταλικο και να βλεπει μονο το πιατο απο το κεντρικο του τμημα. Να στο πω απλα: με 20EIRP πιανω κοιτοντας με 90 μοιρες γωνια απο τα 400 μετρα οτι πιατο εχει feeder της wirelesslan.gr
Ακομη και για τα πιατα: σε 80cm με feeder απο στελιο στα 20EIRP το πιανω απο 2KM κοιτονας το με γωνία 26 μοιρες με 60cm piato, feeder apo stelio και 18EIRP στα 2Μbps. Σου λεει κατι αυτο για το τι στελνουν πλευρικα και τα πιάτα???
Η επιλογή σε καθε περίπτωση ειναι ανάλογη με του τι εχεις να κανεις και αν υπαρχει κατι εγκληματικο ειναι το να ειστε απολυτοι σε ενα πραγμα και να το αλλαζετε καθε εξαμηνο.... Απο την μια απολυτη αποψη στην αλλη.
Για διαβασε λιγο το forum απο την πρωτη του μερα και θα το σκεφτεις πολυ να ξαναδινεις συμβουλες....

----------


## socrates

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που στην Αμερική έχει γίνει διαχωρισμός στα όρια εκπομπής ανάλογα με το αν το link είναι κατευθυντικό ή όχι.

----------


## papashark

Τελικά έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα.........


Κανένας εδώ μέσα δεν είπε ότι τα πάντα έχουν πλευρικούς λοβούς, ακόμα και τα πιάτα έχουν, έχουν και οπίσθιους λοβούς, και πάνω και κάτω, και δεξιά και αριστερά, και παντού.....

Όσο αναφορά για τα feeder της Pounting, ναι δεν είναι και τόσο καλά, το πήραμε χαμπάρι, και γι αυτό τα έχουμε φτύσει σε γενικές γραμμές και προτιμάμε τα χειροποίητα του στέλιου.

Όμως δεν βλέπω να κάνεις σοβαρή συζήτηση, μου έβγαλες τα πιάτα σκάρτα, μπράβο σου. Τι αντιπροτείνεις ? 17αρα grid ?

Όσο αναφορά τους πλευρικούς λοβούς, θα ήθελα να σκεφτείς μόνος σου καλά, ότι όταν τροφοδοτείς την κεραία με ένα Χ ποσό ενέργειας, και η κεραία εκπέμπει αυτό το Χ στον αέρα, πως μπορεί η 24αρα να εκπέμπει στο πλάι 15 ενώ η 17 αρα να εκπέμπει 9. Ακόμα και με τον μπαλακίστικο τρόπο, το 24+15 πρέπει να είναι ίσο με το 17+9, κεραία είναι, όχι ενισχυτής !

Όσο αναφορά τις συμβουλές που δίνω, δικαίωμα σου να μην τις διαβάζεις καν, σε όσους αρέσουν, σε όσους δεν τους αρέσουν τους έχω γραμμένους στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια, άλλωστε ποτέ δεν σου άρεσαν αυτά που πρότεινα εγώ, άσχετα εάν μετά από αρκετό καιρό, αρχίσατε να κάνετε και εσείς αυτά που λέμε εδώ μέσα. Δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα φοβερές ανακαλύψεις, ούτε είμαι ο super duper expert, εκλαϊκευση κάνω αυτών που κατά περιόδους έχουν πει και γράψει σοφότεροι από εμένα, και που δυστιχώς κάποιοι αρκετά παλιοί όπως εσύ, *δεν θέλουν* να τα καταλάβουν........


Τα πήρα τώρα.....

----------


## dkounal

> Κανένας εδώ μέσα δεν είπε ότι τα πάντα έχουν πλευρικούς λοβούς, ακόμα και τα πιάτα έχουν, έχουν και οπίσθιους λοβούς, και πάνω και κάτω, και δεξιά και αριστερά, και παντού.....
> Όσο αναφορά για τα feeder της Pounting, ναι δεν είναι και τόσο καλά, το πήραμε χαμπάρι, και γι αυτό τα έχουμε φτύσει σε γενικές γραμμές και προτιμάμε τα χειροποίητα του στέλιου.
> Όμως δεν βλέπω να κάνεις σοβαρή συζήτηση, μου έβγαλες τα πιάτα σκάρτα, μπράβο σου. Τι αντιπροτείνεις ? 17αρα grid ?


Κάθε περίπτωση εχει τη δική της λύση. Μπορεί να υπάρχει μια ομαδοποίηση αλλά όχι απολυτοποιηση. Δεν είναι τα πιάτα πανάκια και δεν είναι η καλύτετρη λύση πάντα. Σοβαρά;;; Το καταλάβατε ότι τα feeder δεν είναι και τοσο καλά;;; Μια yagi 9db είναι σε πλαστικό περίβλημα. Όσο θόρυβο κάνει ένα πιάτο με feeder τετοιο, κανει και μια yagi 9db. βγες τώρα να πεις ότι όσοι χρησιμοποιούν 9db yagi είναι όσο εγκληματίες όσο και αυτοί που έχουν πιάτο με feeder από Pouting... Eδω σε θέλω....




> Όσο αναφορά τους πλευρικούς λοβούς, θα ήθελα να σκεφτείς μόνος σου καλά, ότι όταν τροφοδοτείς την κεραία με ένα Χ ποσό ενέργειας, και η κεραία εκπέμπει αυτό το Χ στον αέρα, πως μπορεί η 24αρα να εκπέμπει στο πλάι 15 ενώ η 17 αρα να εκπέμπει 9. Ακόμα και με τον μπαλακίστικο τρόπο, το 24+15 πρέπει να είναι ίσο με το 17+9, κεραία είναι, όχι ενισχυτής !


Πανο δες το διάγραμμα γιατι λες απο το μυαλο σου πραγματα που δεν στεκουν. Η 17αρα απλώνει το σημα σε μικρες εντάσεις, η 24αρα εχει στενους, ισχυρούς πλευρικούς λοβους. Εάν πέσεις σε πλευρικό λοβο της είναι σαν να σε κοιτάζει 15αρα εαν πέσει στο κενο μεταξυ κυριου και πλευρικου λοβου είναι ίσως και λιγότερο από 17αρα




> Όσο αναφορά τις συμβουλές που δίνω, δικαίωμα σου να μην τις διαβάζεις καν, σε όσους αρέσουν, σε όσους δεν τους αρέσουν τους έχω γραμμένους στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια, άλλωστε ποτέ δεν σου άρεσαν αυτά που πρότεινα εγώ, άσχετα εάν μετά από αρκετό καιρό, αρχίσατε να κάνετε και εσείς αυτά που λέμε εδώ μέσα. Δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα φοβερές ανακαλύψεις, ούτε είμαι ο super duper expert, εκλαϊκευση κάνω αυτών που κατά περιόδους έχουν πει και γράψει σοφότεροι από εμένα, και που δυστιχώς κάποιοι αρκετά παλιοί όπως εσύ, *δεν θέλουν* να τα καταλάβουν........


Δεν αφορα μονο εσένα Πανο, ειναι γενικότερο φαινομενο από κάποιους στο awmn. Για μας τα πιάτα έχουν ήδη μπει σε φάση δύσης ενω σε εσάς μεσουρανουν από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Feeder από στελιο ήμουν από τους πρώτους 3 που πήρα όταν όλοι αγοράζαν feeder πουτιγκες με το κιλό. Εαν νομίζεις εσύ ή και κάποιοι άλλοι ότι το amwn είναι το σημείο αναφοράς και όλοι οι άλλοι ακολουθούν, πάρτε το χάπι σας... Εαν απορρίπτετε την ιδέα της συνεργασίας και της ανταλλαγής γνώσεων σε ένα community δίκτυο τότε μάλλον πέσατε σε παρακμή.




> Τα πήρα τώρα.....


 κράτα τα να μην σου φύγουν  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ο dkounal έχει κάποια βάση. (Πιστεύω ότι γνωρίζει ότι ο ρόλος της κεραίας είναι να κατευθύνει και όχι να ενισχύει γενικά το σήμα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις). Και ναι με την αύξηση του gain της κεραίας, μπορεί να ενισχύονται και οι πλαϊνοί λοβοί αν αυτοί γίνονται πιο οξύς (εδώ παίζει ρόλο η σχεδίαση της κεραίας).

Η προσθέσεις του Πάνου είναι αρκετά γενικές (άλλωστε το είπε και ο ίδιος εκλαϊκευση). Πρέπει να δούμε συνολικά την εκπομπή σε τρεις διαστάσεις για να δούμε που ακριβώς πάνε τα dB της κεραίας.

Επίσης οι μετρήσεις για να είναι ακριβής πρέπει να γίνουν με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό (αναφέρομαι στον dkounal και τα παραδείγματα με τα πιάτα).

Μέχρι να γίνουν όμως οι απαραίτητες δοκιμές με τον σωστό εξοπλισμό, βασιζόμαστε στα σχεδιαγράμματα που ακολουθούν τις επώνυμες κεραίες, ενώ δεν έχει φτιαχτεί ένα αντίστοιχο pattern για τα πιάτα με feeder Στέλιου ή κάτι άλλο.

Μέχρι να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρέπει να είμαστε απόλυτοι!

Υ.Γ. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχουν εντάσεις με το παραμικρό. Δεν είναι κόντρα για το ποιος είναι ο super - duper γνώστης! Συζήτηση κάνουμε!

----------


## papashark

Ακόμα *περιμένω να μου προτείνεις την καλύτερη κεραία* που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς *στους 2.4*....... Ειδικά αφού εσείς έχετε τα πιάτα στην δύση τους τώρα πια.....

Περιμένω.......


Όσο αναφορά την γενίκευση, εγώ ξέρω δύο κυρίαρχες περιπτώσεις, το λινκ να κοιτάει ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο (κατευθηντική), ή να πρέπει να κοιτάξει πολλά σημεία (πολυκατευθηντική)....

Για πολυκατευθηντικές κεραίες, πράγματι, κάθε περίπτωση έχει τις δικές τις ιδιαιτερότητες.

Για τις *κατευθηντικές κεραίες όμως, το ζητούμενο είναι πάντα ένα*, μέγιστη δυνατή ενίσχυση προς ένα και μόνο σημείο με την στενότερη δυνατή δέσμη, και όσο το δυνατόν μικρότεροι πλευρικοί λοβοί προκειμένου να μαζεύει (αλλά και να εκπέμπει) λιγότερο θόρυβο. 

Οπότε η καλύτερη δυνατή κεραία για κατευθηντικές είναι ένα τύμπανο της andrew με διαστάσεις 4.60 μέτρα. Μετά αρχίζουμε και κάνουμε υποχωρήσεις σε ποιότητα και τιμή, μέχρι που φτάνουμε στα πιατάκια που βάζουμε τώρα. Θα είχαμε πάει στα τύμπανα κιόλας εάν δεν μας κυνηγάγανε οι γείτονες.

Έλα να αποδείξεις λοιπόν ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση για ένα σωστό λινκ, να είναι καλύτερη μια 17αρα grid, γιατί από φανφάρες πάμε καλά, έχουμε και εδώ.....

Το παίζεις πολύ έξυπνος dkounal, και ως συνήθως είσαι και ειρωνικός, δεν πειράζει, το έχω συνηθήσει, άλλωστε είμαι "εχθρός" για πολλούς από εσάς.....

Ειδικά οι φανφάρες περί ανταλλαγής γνώσεων, με έκαναν και γέλασα, ακόμα μία φανφάρα......

----------


## ngia

> Η 24αρα grid να δεις τι ωραίους πλευρικούς λοβούς έχει .... Σου παρέχει δωρεάν 15άρες από τους πλευρικούς, ενώ η 17άρα 9 άρες. Ποια προτιμας;; Ειδικά εάν εκπέμπεις στα 0db...


Υπάρχουν δυο πτυχές:
Στην κατεύθυνση της λήψης θέλουμε το χρήσιμο προς το άχρηστο σήμα να μεγιστοποιήται από μια συγκεκριμένη κεραία. Τούτο μεταφράζεται στην μεγαλύτερη απόσταση του κυρίως λοβού από τους δευτερεύοντες (και όχι από την απόλυτη τιμή των δευτερευόντων λοβών. Αυτό μας οδηγεί σε κεραίες μεγάλου κέρδους, δηλαδή πιάτα και grid κεραίες με πολύ καλής ποιότητας feeder όμως.

Στην κατεύθυνση της εκπομπής θέλουμε η ισχύς που σκορπίζουμε σε άλλες κατευθύνσεις να είναι όσο το δυνατό μικρότερη που μεταφράζεται σε όσο το δυνατό μικρότερο ύψος κατά απόλυτη τιμή για τους δευτερεύοντες λοβούς. Αυτό μας οδηγεί σε κεραίες όσο το δυνατό μικρότερου κέρδους με όσο το δυνατό μικρότερους πλευρικούς σε σχέση με τον κύριο.

Και οι δύο απαιτήσεις (παρότι φαίνονται αντικρουόμενες σε κάποιο σημαίο) ικανοποιούνται (όχι βέβαια τέλεια, τα πάντα είναι θέμα συμβιβασμού) με κεραίες καλής ποιότητας και μεγάλου κέρδους (πχ μια 15άρα με απόρριψη 15dB εκπέμπει με τό ίδιο κέρδος με μια 24άρα με 24db απόρριψη πλευρικής, επειδή όμως η 24 θα οδηγείται με μικρότερη ισχύ τελικά θα εκπέμπει μικρότερους σε απόλυτη τιμή πλευρικούς)

Επίσης υπάρχει και η πολύ σημαντική παράμετρος ότι όσο μεγαλώνει το κέρδος ελλατώνεται και το εύρος στο οποίο εκπέμπω.




> Για μας τα πιάτα έχουν ήδη μπει σε φάση δύσης ενω σε εσάς μεσουρανουν από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Feeder από στελιο ήμουν από τους πρώτους 3 που πήρα όταν όλοι αγοράζαν feeder πουτιγκες με το κιλό. Εαν νομίζεις εσύ ή και κάποιοι άλλοι ότι το amwn είναι το σημείο αναφοράς και όλοι οι άλλοι ακολουθούν, πάρτε το χάπι σας... Εαν απορρίπτετε την ιδέα της συνεργασίας και της ανταλλαγής γνώσεων σε ένα community δίκτυο τότε μάλλον πέσατε σε παρακμή


[url]

dkounal είμαστε ανοικτοί και θετικοί σε οποιαδήποτε ανταλλαγή απόψεων.
Για τα πιάτα έχουμε ήδη εκφράσει τις επιφυλάξεις μας, λέγοντας ότι έχεις όλα τα καλά χαρακτηριστικά μιας παραβολικής κεραίας μόνο και μόνο αν έχεις ένα καλοσχεδιασμένο feeder. 
Αυτή τη στιγμη τέτοιο δεν υπάρχει στο awmn με αποτέλεσμα τα πιάτα μας να έχουν χειρότερη επίδοση από καλές - επώνυμες κεραίες όπως αυτές τις Andrew
Δες εδώ μια αντιγραφή της Andrew που βρήκαν τα παιδιά:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...EF%EB%DF%E1%F2

Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ θα δείς πόσο πιο υποδυέστερες μοιάζουν οι PW και η στέλλα.
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...DF%E1%F2#31645

Ευελπιστουμε να κάνουμε μια πιο επίσημη δοκιμή εδώ http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...ghlight=#67025, οποιαδήποτε εμπειρία έχετε εσείς εκεί κάτου, μας είναι ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Όσο αναφορά τους πλευρικούς λοβούς, θα ήθελα να σκεφτείς μόνος σου καλά, ότι όταν τροφοδοτείς την κεραία με ένα Χ ποσό ενέργειας, και η κεραία εκπέμπει αυτό το Χ στον αέρα, πως μπορεί η 24αρα να εκπέμπει στο πλάι 15 ενώ η 17 αρα να εκπέμπει 9. Ακόμα και με τον μπαλακίστικο τρόπο, το 24+15 πρέπει να είναι ίσο με το 17+9, κεραία είναι, όχι ενισχυτής !
> 
> 
> Πανο δες το διάγραμμα γιατι λες απο το μυαλο σου πραγματα που δεν στεκουν. Η 17αρα απλώνει το σημα σε μικρες εντάσεις, η 24αρα εχει στενους, ισχυρούς πλευρικούς λοβους. Εάν πέσεις σε πλευρικό λοβο της είναι σαν να σε κοιτάζει 15αρα εαν πέσει στο κενο μεταξυ κυριου και πλευρικου λοβου είναι ίσως και λιγότερο από 17αρα


Παρακάτω είναι ένα λινκ με στοιχεία απο κεραίες 15,19,24.
http://www.fab-corp.com/pdf/15-19-grid.pdf (αν μπορούσα να κάνω ποστ μια πιο συγκεντρωμένη εικόνα θα το έκανα)
Δεν βλέπω αυτό που υποστηρίζεις. Πάντως ακούγεται λογικό (για αυτό και το έψαξα). Υπάρχουν πειραματικά δεδομένα που να αντικρούν τα διαγράμματα ; Mauve τί λες επ' αυτού ;
Στα σχήματα ο πρώτος κύκλος είναι το -10 και η 24άρα έχει σαφώς πιο μικρούς (και συγκεντρωμένους) πλαινούς απο τις άλλες. Δεν βλέπω σε καμμία περίπτωση να είναι όμως αρκετά δυνατοί.

Υγ1. Μπορεί κάποιος mod να πάει τα σοβαρά μηνύματα περι του θέματος σε ένα άλλο σοβαρό τόπικ ;
Υγ2. Είχατε δεν είχατε πάλι flame πάτε να το κάνετε. ΗΡΕΜΑΑΑΑΑΑ (papashark KAI dkounal).

----------


## xaotikos

> ... Μπορεί κάποιος mod να πάει τα σοβαρά μηνύματα περι του θέματος σε ένα άλλο σοβαρό τόπικ ;


done!




> .... Είχατε δεν είχατε πάλι flame πάτε να το κάνετε. ΗΡΕΜΑΑΑΑΑΑ (papashark KAI dkounal).


Ήρεμααα  ::  
Υπάρχει μια πολύ ωραία συζήτηση εδώ και μπορούμε να πάρουμε πολλές πληροφορίες

----------


## MAuVE

Να διευκρινίσω ορισμένα πράγματα: 

1) Τα διαγράμματα δείχνουν τη *σχετική* εκπομπή προς τις διάφορες κατευθύνσεις. 

2) Αυτό που ρυπαίνει το φάσμα είναι η *απόλυτη* παρασιτική ισχύς που εκπέμπεται, όχι η σχετική 
πχ Ενα διπολάκι που δεν οδηγείται καθόλου, ρυπαίνει λιγότερο από το καλύτερο και μεγαλύτερο τύμπανο που οδηγείται έστω και με 0 dBm. 

3) Μία Yagi-Uda 9 dBi έχει παρασιτικούς λοβούς είτε είναι μόνη της είτε οδηγεί ένα πιάτο. 

4) Το πιάτο προσφέρει "ενίσχυση" εστιάζοντας την δέσμη. Αυτή προέρχεται από συλλογή ενέργειας προς διευθύνσεις που δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν. 

5) Από τα 9 dBi της Yagi-Uda στα 24 dBi του συνδυασμού πιάτου - feeder, τα 15 προέρχονται από την εστίαση της δέσμης. 

6) Η ισχύς ενός λινκ δεν βγαίνει από το τι επιτρέπεται, αλλά από τι απαιτείται. 

7) Αν για ένα λινκ απαιτούνται x dBm point - point, μπορεί τούτο να επιτευχθεί με δύο τρόπους : 
α) Με σκέτο το feeder και οδήγηση όση χρειάζεται για να επιτευχθούν τα x dBm 
β) Με feeder - πιάτο και οδήγηση 15 dB λιγότερη από την περίπτωση α) 

8) Σε απόλυτα νούμερα η λύση β) πλεονεκτεί της α) ως προς την παρασιτική εκπομπή έχουσα 15 dB χαμηλότερους λοβούς. 

Οποιος δεν το κατάλαβε και τώρα, θα πρέπει να διερωτηθεί κατά πόσο διαθέτει τα προαπαιτούμενα για το hobby του.

----------


## dkounal

Όταν μιλαγα για εγκληματία εμπορο μιλαγα για καποιο που πουλάει stelles και εάν δείτε διαγράμματα εκεί θα δέιτε ότι έχω δίκιο. Συμφωνώ μαζί σας εάν πάμε να τα βάλουμε αυτα ngia σε μια andrews ή ακόμη και σε PW τότε έχεις δίκιο. Σε στέλλα όμως;;;
http://www.stelladoradus.com/pdfs/2.4/24%20SD27.pdf
http://www.stelladoradus.com/pdfs/2.4/24%20SD19.pdf

Δεν καταδίκασα ούτε τις grid, ούτε τα πιάτα. Καταδίκασα την ύπαρξη ιδεών και παροχή συμβουλών που να είναι απόλυτες χωρίς να λαμβάνουν παράγοντες υπόψιν που είναι μοναδικοί σε κάθε περίπτωση. 
Καταδίκασα το να θεωρείται εγκληματίας αυτός που έχει άποψη διαφορετική από την απόλυτη αποψη που είναι στην μόδα.
Εχουμε αρχισει να ψαχνουμε την τυχη μας στο ronja για τα backbone links. Δυστυχώς, ο θόρυβος στο Ηράκλειο στους 2.4GHz δεν νομίζω ότι διαφέρει από την Αθήνα. Προσπαθούμε να προλάβουμε...
Δεν είχα δει το συγκεκριμένο thread για τα αντίγραφα της andrew αλλα και πάλι φοβάμαι ότι θα έχουμε προβλήματα αργα ή γρήγορα.
Πάνο, μετράνε πάρα πολλοι παράγοντες, θα προσπαθήσω να τους βάλω σε μια τάξη να τους βάλω σε ένα Post για να αρχίσει μια κουβέντα καθώς και εγώ δεν είμαι ειδικός. το βράδυ όμως τωρα έχω άλλη δουλεια.

----------


## dkounal

> Να διευκρινίσω ορισμένα πράγματα:
> 1) Τα διαγράμματα δείχνουν τη *σχετική* εκπομπή προς τις διάφορες κατευθύνσεις.
> 2) Αυτό που ρυπαίνει το φάσμα είναι η *απόλυτη* παρασιτική ισχύς που εκπέμπεται, όχι η *σχετική*
> πχ Ενα διπολάκι που δεν οδηγείται καθόλου, ρυπαίνει λιγότερο από το καλύτερο και μεγαλύτερο τύμπανο που οδηγείται έστω και με 0 dBm. 
> 3) Μία Yagi-Uda 9 dBi έχει παρασιτικούς λοβούς είτε είναι μόνη της είτε οδηγεί ένα πιάτο.
> 4) Το πιάτο προσφέρει "ενίσχυση" εστιάζοντας την δέσμη. Αυτή προέρχεται από συλλογή ενέργειας προς διευθύνσεις που δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν. 
> 5) Από τα 9 dBi της Yagi-Uda στα 24 dBi του συνδυασμού πιάτου - feeder, τα 15 προέρχονται από την εστίαση της δέσμης.
> 6) Η ισχύς ενός λινκ δεν βγαίνει από το τι επιτρέπεται, αλλά από τι απαιτείται.
> 7) Αν για ένα λινκ απαιτούνται x dBm point - point, μπορεί τούτο να επιτευχθεί με δύο τρόπους :
> ...


2. Νικο εάν δεν εκπέμπει κανένα πρόβλημα, εάν ομως εκπέμπει τότε και για το θόρυβο δεν αθροίζουμε απλά τη ενταση με την οποια την οδηγούμε ?
4-5. αν μιλάμε για χρήση σε πιάτο, τοτε το feeder συγκεντρώνει την κεντρική δέσμη και την κάνει πιο λεπτή και πιο δυνατή. τι γίνετια ομως με αυτά πουν δεν καταλήγουν στην εστια του πιάτου, δεν πανε βολτες στους αιθέρες?
6-7. για πετύχεις κάτι ολα επιτρέπονται?? προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει. Από πότε περάσαμε στην παρανομία;;; 
7. προσοχή αυτό είναι πονηρό: δεν σημαίνει ότι μειώθηκε η απολυτη ενταση των παράπλευρων λοβών αλλά ότι επειδή η κεντρική δέσμευση έγινε πιο λεπτή και πολύ πιο δυνατή, η σχέση κεντρικής δέσμης με πλευρική είναι 15db περισσότερα ή κανω λάθος;; 

Αυτό που έχει αξία με το πιάτο και το feeder είναι εάν είχες ένα feeder που το οδηγούσες με πάνω απο 0db τότε βαζοντας πιάτο ρίχνεις την ένταση στο 0δβ ή χαμηλότερα και είναι σαφώς καλύτερη λύση γιατί μειώνεται η οδήγηση που περνουν οι πλευρικοί λοβοί και μειώνεται και ο θόρυβος . Αυτό φαντάζομαι θέλεις να τονίσεις, έτσι; 

Το τελευταίο για τα hobby ισχύει για όλους Νίκο. Και στο κάτω κάτω μιλάμε για hobby Και όχι για επαγγελματική εργασία ή κάνω λάθος;;;
Να θυμίσω signatures που γράφαν: "Κυκλική πόλωση στο backbone" ?

----------


## MAuVE

> Mauve τί λες επ' αυτού ;


Για το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, θα οδηγήσεις την 24άρα με 7 dB λιγότερο από την 17άρα.

Ακόμη και αν προς κάποια κατεύθυνση η 24άρα έχει δευτερεύοντα λοβό μεγαλύτερο κατα 7 dB από την αντίστοιχη 17άρα, οπότε η εκπομπή της θα είναι μεγαλύτερη, αυτό που τελικά μετράει είναι το ολοκλήρωμα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. 

Δεν υπάρχει *καμία* περίπτωση στο ολοκλήρωμα να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη εκπομπή της 24άρας με -7dB οδήγηση έναντι της 17άρας.
Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο, θα είχαμε κατασκευάσει αεικίνητο και μάλιστα πρώτου είδους.

Πάντως για την ίδια κατευθυντικότητα μία καλή κεραία διακρίνεται από μία χειρότερη από το πόσο ισοκατευθυντικό είναι το διάγραμμά της εκτός του κυρίως λοβού. 
Οσο λιγότερες εξάρσεις έχει από πίσω, τόσο καλύτερη είναι.

----------


## dkounal

Πρακτικά συνεπώς όλα τα παραπάνω συνοψίζονται στα εξής:

Εάν έχεις μια κεραία 17db και την οδηγείς με 5db για να καλύψεις και το pigtail τότε αλλάζοντας την μια εξ' ίσου καλής ποιότητας ως προς το πως κατανέμεται το φάσμα της με 22db αλλά με 0db οδήγηση εχεις λιγότερο θόρυβο γιατι οι πλευρικοι λοβοί οδηγούντια με λιγότερο σήμα. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ....

Εδω δεν παίζει σημασία τι είδος κεραίας θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, παίζει σημασία πόσο καλά διατάσει το σήμα στο χώρο, πάνω στα στοιχεία που ανέφερε ο ngia

Πάμε τώρα να δουμε τι γίνεται εάν ήδη υπήρχε εκπομπή 0db ????

ΥΓ ο συγκεκριμένος εμπορος προσφέρει μαζί με την 24αρα και ενα dlink πακέτο... Τα σχόλια δικά σας...

----------


## JS

> Δεν υπάρχει *καμία* περίπτωση στο ολοκλήρωμα να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη εκπομπή της 24άρας με -7dB οδήγηση έναντι της 17άρας.
> Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο, θα είχαμε κατασκευάσει αεικίνητο και μάλιστα πρώτου είδους.


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...

@dkounal
Βασικά εμείς εδώ στο Αθήνα δεν θεωρούμε καν τις Stelles κατευθυντικές κεραίες (άλλοι εμπειρικά και άλλοι επιστημονικά) οπότε δεν πήγε καν το μυαλό μου οτι μίλαγες για "αυτούς" τους εμπόρους  :: 
Είδες τελικά που συννενοηθήκατε μια χαρά ; papashark λούφαξες ; Δεν μυρίζει πια αίμα ;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Πάμε τώρα να δουμε τι γίνεται εάν ήδη υπήρχε εκπομπή 0db ????



Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά έχουμε να συγκρίνουμε
17άρα με 5dBm
24άρα με 0dBm
17άρα με 0dBm
όσον αφορά το πόσο θορυβούν σε διάφορες κατευθύνσεις.

Προφανώς αυτή με τα 5dBm τίθεται εκτός.
Οι άλλες δύο ρίχνουν την ίδια ισχύ στο περιβάλλον, η 24άρα έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι έχει πιο στενό λοβό, άρα μικρότερη πιθανότητα να χτυπήσει κάποιον γείτονα.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τη μόλυνση εκτός της κύριας κατεύθυνσης, απάντηση σαφής δεν υπάρχει , θα πρέπει να δούμε πόση από την ισχύ της κατευθύνουν στον κυρίως λοβό και πόση τη μοιράζουν σε όλη την άλλη περιοχή. Για να το δούμε αυτό πρέπει να βάλουμε τα διαγράμματα το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και να συγκρίνουμε τις απόλυτες τιμές. (με το μάτι ή για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια να ολοκληρώσουμε σε όλες τις γωνίες εκτός κυρίως λοβού)

(Το καλύτερο όλων θα ήταν βέβαια μια πολύ καλή 24άρα με ισχύ -5dBm από τον πομπό, χωρίς απώλειες καλωδίων)

----------


## papashark

> Είδες τελικά που συννενοηθήκατε μια χαρά ; papashark λούφαξες ; Δεν μυρίζει πια αίμα ;


Λούφαξα Γιάννη, όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, άλλα έχω αρχίσει να συχαίνωμαι εδώ μέσα.......

----------


## MAuVE

> Πρακτικά συνεπώς όλα τα παραπάνω συνοψίζονται στα εξής:
> 
> Εάν έχεις μια κεραία 17db και την οδηγείς με 5db για να καλύψεις και το pigtail τότε αλλάζοντας την μια εξ' ίσου καλής ποιότητας ως προς το πως κατανέμεται το φάσμα της με 22db αλλά με 0db οδήγηση εχεις λιγότερο θόρυβο γιατι οι πλευρικοι λοβοί οδηγούντια με λιγότερο σήμα. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ......


Με την δική μου λογική, τίποτα δεν είναι πολύ καλά μέχρις εδώ.

Υπάρχουν 3 τρόποι να δράσεις

1) Να κάνεις τη δουλεία σου (το λινκ), ενοχλόντας όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο τους υπόλοιπους
2) Να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, εξαντλώντας το όριο των 20 dBm EIRP
3) Να κάνεις τη δουλεία σου, αδιαφορώντας παντελώς για τους άλλους.

Για μένα ο αποδεκτός δρόμος είναι μόνο ο 1)

Αυτός που για να κάνει λινκ στα 100 μέτρα βγάζει 100 mW στον αέρα, επειδή επιτρέπεται, θέλει κατά τη γνώμη μου πίσσα και πούπουλα.

Είναι το ίδιο με παρακάτω παράδειγμα.

Θέλεις να επικοινωνήσεις με κάποιον γραπτώς.

Μπορείς :

1) Αν ξέρεις όνομα και διεύθυνση, να του στείλεις γράμμα.
2) Αν ξέρεις μόνο κάποια στοιχεία του (επώνυμο ή επάγγελμα ή εργασιακό περιβάλον), να στείλεις γράμματα σε όσους ταιριάζουν στο προφίλ.
3) Αν ξέρεις την περιοχή που μένει, να βάλεις ανθρώπους στα φανάρια να μοιράζουν φειγ-βολάν.

Φαντάσου όμως να ξέρεις πολύ καλά με ποιόν θέλεις να επικοινωνήσεις και να εφαρμόζεις τις λύσεις 2) ή 3) είτε επειδή επιτρέπεται είτε επειδή μπορείς να αναλάβεις το κόστος.

----------


## dkounal

Λυπάμαι Νικο, 
Κατ αρχίν, τα παραδείγματα δεν είναι ισοβαρή.
Αλλά, με τετοιες πεποιθήσεις ξεκινήσαμε και βλέπουμε ότι σε λίγο δεν θα φτάνουν ούτε τα νόμιμα όροια.....
Ηδη είμαστε στο νομιμο όροιο και πάλι τραβάμε ζόρια και το παλεύουμε αλλάζοντας προσωρινά κανάλια ή ρίχοντας την ταχύτητα.
Μ' αρέσει ο ονειρικός κόσμος που περιγράφεις αλλα δεν τον βλέπω....

Πέρα τουτου έχουμε δει διάφορα ωραία πράγματα....
Παράδειγμα:
Σε ομνι 10δβ με Μisco 350 ΑΡ 20 ΕIRP συνδέεται client απόσταση 900 μέτρα. 65% signal strenght δίνει το cisco. Με το που θα μπει χρήσης του ίδιου εξοπλισμού από απόσταση 1.15Km με signal strength συμφωνα με το cisco 54%, o πρώτος αρχίζει να έχει 40% packet loss σε pings των 32 bytes 
Αυτό σε μια omni με καμιά 30 ΜΑC addresses το ελάχιστο να συνδέονται.

Και οι δύο έχουν κατευθυντική stella με dlink.

Η απάντηση έχουν dlink απορρίπτεται προκαταβολικά. Το έχουμε δεί και με netgear.

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν νομίζω ότι τα 20db είναι "σοβαρό" επιχείρημα σε σχέση με το σωστό link που αναφέρει ο Mauve. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ζούμε στην Ελλάδα... Στο Αμέρικα γιατί δηλαδή στα κατευθυντικά δίνουν αρκτά περισσότερη ανοχή (4Watt νομίζω) ? 

Όσο για το παράδειγμα... Ξεχνάμε τα dlink (που σωστά ανέφερες τις netgear). Άλλη κεραία δοκιμάσατε εκτός από "κατευθυντική" STELLA?_(jismy=>Πώς λέμε 'Αγιος Βασίλης ή ανιδιοτελής προσφορά?)_

----------


## racer

> Πέρα τουτου έχουμε δει διάφορα ωραία πράγματα....
> Παράδειγμα:
> Σε ομνι 10δβ με Μisco 350 ΑΡ 20 ΕIRP συνδέεται client απόσταση 900 μέτρα. 65% signal strenght δίνει το cisco. Με το που θα μπει χρήσης του ίδιου εξοπλισμού από απόσταση 1.15Km με signal strength συμφωνα με το cisco 54%, o πρώτος αρχίζει να έχει 40% packet loss σε pings των 32 bytes 
> Αυτό σε μια omni με καμιά 30 ΜΑC addresses το ελάχιστο να συνδέονται.


Άστοχο παράδειγμα φίλε μου, περιγράφεις το φαινόμενο 'hidden node' που οφείλετε στο τρόπο λειτουργείας του 802.11b

----------


## dkounal

> Άστοχο παράδειγμα φίλε μου, περιγράφεις το φαινόμενο 'hidden node' που οφείλετε στο τρόπο λειτουργείας του 802.11b


Σ' ευχαριστώ racer, δεν είναι όμως άσχετο πιστεύω....
Για εξηγησε το λοιπόν, να δουμε μήπως έχει σχέση με τις κεραίες για τις οποίες μιλάμε...

----------


## MAuVE

> Μ' αρέσει ο ονειρικός κόσμος που περιγράφεις αλλα δεν τον βλέπω.....


Ονειρικό κόσμο περιγράφει πολύ ωραία η φράση :

_"Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε"_

Εγώ είμαι της αντίθετης άποψης. (δες και την υπογραφή μου)

Ασχέτως τι λένε τα manuals των συσκευών, διψήφιος αριθμός πελατών πάνω σε ΑΡ είναι κόλαση. 
Μέχρι 5 πελάτες είναι καλά, 8 πελάτες τρώγεται με δυσκολία, από 10 και πάνω "ο θανατός σου η ζωή μου"

Κοιτάχτε να το σπάσετε το δίκτυο σε μικρότερα κομμάτια.

----------


## dkounal

Και εγώ του να είναι ο κόσμος ονειρικός είμαι....
Παμε όμως να δουμε λίγο το hidden node πρόβλημα που μας έβαλε ο racer ?

----------


## ngia

> Παράδειγμα: 
> Σε ομνι 10δβ με Μisco 350 ΑΡ 20 ΕIRP συνδέεται client απόσταση 900 μέτρα. 65% signal strenght δίνει το cisco. Με το που θα μπει χρήσης του ίδιου εξοπλισμού από απόσταση 1.15Km με signal strength συμφωνα με το cisco 54%, o πρώτος αρχίζει να έχει 40% packet loss σε pings των 32 bytes 
> Αυτό σε μια omni με καμιά 30 ΜΑC addresses το ελάχιστο να συνδέονται. 
> 
> Και οι δύο έχουν κατευθυντική stella με dlink. 
> 
> Η απάντηση έχουν dlink απορρίπτεται προκαταβολικά. Το έχουμε δεί και με netgear.


Έχουμε δει και μεις παρόμοια φαινόμενα.
Δεν πρέπει να είναι πρόβλημα hidden node.
Σε αυτό το πρόβλημα ο B πελάτης δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ότι ο Γ εκπέμπει και δοκιμάζει και αυτός να εκπέμψει με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται σύγκρουση.
Υπάρχουν σε αυτό το πρόβλημα δύο οδοί.
1. Συμβιβάζεσαι και ζεις με τις συγκρούσεις. αν ο αριθμός των πελατών είναι μικρός, οι συγκρούσεις είναι λίγες και τελικά η υποβάθμιση του συνολικού throughput είναι μικρή.
2. Ρυθμίζεις τις συσκευές σου να χρησιμοποιούν τον μηχανισμό RTS/CTS, Request to Send / Clear to Send, δηλαδή αν ο B θέλει να στείλει πακέτο στέλνει πρώτα αίτηση στο AP και το AP, αν έχει χωρητικότητα του απαντά με ένα CTS. Αυτό το CTS όμως το ακούνε όλοι οι πελάτες και σωπαίνουν με αποτέλεσμα να μη συμβαίνει σ΄'υγκρουση. Συνήθως μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε το ελάχιστο μέγεθος πακέτου από το οποίο αρχίζει και ενεργοποιήται ο συγκεκριμένος μηχανισμός.
Έχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιούμε τη δυνατότητα αυτή από ένα αριθμό πελατών και πάνω, όταν δηλ. οι συγκρούσεις γίνουν πολλές.

Πάντως ενεργοποιώντας σε παρόμοια περίπτωση το μηχανισμό αυτό δεν είδαμε καλυτέρευση, αλλά ελαφρά χειροτεύρευση λόγω του overhead που εισάγει ο μηχανισμός αυτός.

Έχουμε δει το εξής. 
 ::  Σε πελάτη που συνδέεεται μεσω dlink και έχει περισσότερα από ένα pc sto lan του, οταν λειτουργούν περισσότερα από ένα PC , τότε και τα δύο αποκτούν μια χάλια σύνδεση.
 ::  Επίσης σε dlinkaki σαν πελάτη μετρήσαμε me MRTG το traffic από το ασύρματο interface, σε κατάσταση μηδενικού traffic και το βρήκαμε 20KB/s !!!
 ::  Επίσης παρατηρήσαμε ότι σε κατάσταση αρκετού traffic σε ένα cisco AP, τα ping times εκτοξεύονται στο θεό, χωρίς το traffic να μειώνεται όμως.
 ::  Ένας πιθανώς λόγως μπορεί να είναι το αυξημένο broadcast traffic
 ::  Τα παραπάνω παράξενα τα έχουμε δει πιο έντονα σε cisco AP (δεν θέλω να σας σταναχωρήσω αλλά έτσι είναι) , τα dlink AP έχουν δείξει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά, καλύτερο ping time και συμπεριφορά.
 ::  Μοιάζει πολλές φορές τα dlink να είναι μαλωμένα με τα cisco, και ταντίστροφο, πολλές φορές AP με client δε συνεργάζονται σωστά.
 ::  Κατά την άποψη μου οι προβληματικές συμπεριφορές σαν αυτές που περιγράφει ο dkounal , δεν οφείλονται στο πρότυπο αυτό καθέ αυτό, ούτε και σε προβλήματα σε επίπεδο ραδίομετάδοσης, αλλά σε προβληματική συμπεριφορά των συσκευών και της διαλειτουργικότητας τους.

Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση, παρατήρηση, σκέψη είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη σε αυτό το θέμα, μήπως και μαζεύοντας παρατηρήσεις από πολλούς βγάλουμε κάποιο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα

----------


## dkounal

Παρόμοια αλλά όχι τόσο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα υπάρχει και εδώ έχοντας φτάσει έως και 30 χρήστες σε ένα Misco 350
Για να επιστρέψω όμως στην συζήτηση που κάναμε και εάν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτό που περιγράφω είναι hidden node φαινόμενο (ή ανάλογο με το hidden node που οφειλεται σε timeout μεταξύ των δυο clients λόγω απόστασης) τοτε πότε έχουμε μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να εμφανιστεί hidden node φαινόμενο σε χρήστες που συνδέονται σε ένα κόμβο με ΑΡ και omni?
 ::  Να υποθέσω ότι οσο μικρότερη η γωνεία εκπομπής τόσο και μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα για hidden node ???

----------


## sinonick

μια πρόταση είναι να χρησιμοποιείς clients/access points της ίδιας εταιρίας ή ακόμη καλύτερα, της ίδιας σειράς. είμαι σίγουρος πως τα προβλήματα θα μειωθούν κατά πολύ (ανάλογα βέβαια και με την περίπτωση).

παράδειγμα:
AP: "D-Link 2000AP"
να συνδέεται μόνο με
Clients: "D-Link DWL-G520" & "D-Link DWL-G650"

και
AP: "Linksys WRT54G"
να συνδέεται μόνο με
Client: "Linksys WMP54G" & "Linksys WPG54G"

----------


## dkounal

> μια πρόταση είναι να χρησιμοποιείς clients/access points της ίδιας εταιρίας ή ακόμη καλύτερα, της ίδιας σειράς. είμαι σίγουρος πως τα προβλήματα θα εξαφανιστούν/μειωθούν ανάλογα με την περίπτωση.


Εκλεισα 1 χρονο λειτουργίας έχοντας 4 dlink πάνω σε ενα πολύπριζο με χρονοδιακόπτη που τα έκανε reset καθε 24 ώρες.
Οι χρήστες που συνδέονταν στο ΑΡ είχαν προβληματα και εγώ μυριζα τα νύχια μου. Τι σε κάνει να πιστευείς οτι μπορει να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω dlink για ΑΡ?
Από την άλλη μεριά, πρέπει όλοι οι χρήστες να εξοπλιστούν με cisco ???

----------


## racer

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το 802.11b σχεδιάστηκε για εσωτερική χρίση, αυτό φαίνεται και από τις επιλογές που έχουνε γίνει, π.χ. το να μην έχει RTS/CTS η κάτι άλλο παρόμοιο default.

Ναι, έχει και άμεση σχέση με τις κεραίες, εάν όλοι οι clients είχανε omni (λέμε τώρα) θα εμφανιζότανε μειωμένο η καθόλου το φαινόμενο. Και εξηγούμαι:

Στα ενσύρματα τοπικά δίκτυα όταν ένα μηχάνημα εκπέμπει τα άλλα το γνωρίζουνε και αναβάλουνε για μερικά milisec την εκπομπή τους για να αποφευχθεί το collision. Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις φίλε dkounal αυτή η δυνατότητα δεν υπάρχει, άρα και οι clients δεν ξέρουνε πότε μπορούνε να εκπέμψουνε και πότε όχι. Αυτή η δυνατότητα υπάρχει και στο 802.11b αρκεί οι clients να βλέπονται.

Εάν τώρα αντί για omni έχουνε 17αρα Stella (όχι Ρωσίδα καλέ, κεραία) πάλι αυξάνει η πιθανότητα να βλέπονται οι clients μεταξύ τους, λόγο της πολύ κακής κατευθυντικότητας και των πλαϊνών λοβών της συγκεκριμένης κεραίας, άρα μειώνετε το φαινόμενο hidden node.

----------


## racer

Και μίας και τα πιάσαμε τα περί κεραιών, ιδού το ερώτημα:

Ο dkounal έχει απόλυτο δίκιο όταν λέει ότι το feeder στέλνει το σήμα και στο πιάτο αλλά και γύρο από το πιάτο, πράγμα που γίνετε ακόμα και στα feeder του Στέλιου (από όσο μου έχει πει ο Στέλιος). Φωτίζει λοιπόν μια μεγαλύτερη περιοχή από ότι θα έπρεπε και άρα ένα μέρος του χάνετε.

Γιατί δεν βρίσκουμε μια λύση ώστε να φωτίζει μικρότερη περιοχή? Έτσι δεν θα αυξανότανε και το gain αλλά και θα μειωνότανε και ο θόρυβος?

----------


## dkounal

Σε ευχαριστώ για την assist, racer αν και δεν έχει καταλάβει τι παίζεται ακόμη...
Εάν μιλάμε για point-to-point link οπως backbone Links εκει δεν το συζητάμε, θέλουμε κεραίες που να βλέπει η μια την άλλη, να μην κοιτάνε πουθενά αλλου και να μην δέχονται σήμα από πουθενά εκτός. Το τρελα ερωτευμένο ζευγάρι δηλαδή....
Όταν όμως πάμε για ΑΡ και χρήστες στα τεσσερα σημεία του ορίζοντα τι κάνουμε ;;;;
Εκει λέτε στους χτήστες να βάλουν κεραία με μικρή γωνία κεντρικού λοβού, ελάχιστους πλευρικούς με όσο το δυνατόν μικρής έντασης και ελάχιστη οδήγηση????
Και κάποιοι χρήστες μπορεί να το χρειάζονται (είναι σχετικά μακρια), οι περισσότεροι όμως όχι. Τι κάνετε λοιπόν με το πιατάκι τότε; Μήπως μεγαλώνετε το hidden node και αυξάνετε τα collisions????
Μήπως τελικά, οι πουτίγκες φαίνεται να δουλεύουν καλά γιατί παράγουν θόρυβο, είναι όμως μάπα για backbone links????
Μήπως τα feeders του Στέλιου είναι πολύ καλά για backbone links αλλά όχι η καλύτερη λύση για clients?
Μήπως οι (ανήλικες) 17άρες στελίτσες που δεν τις πουλάνε οι έμποροι είναι καλές για χρήστες που είναι κοντά στο AP για <15EIRP και το χάλια front-to-back ratio μπορούμε να το εκμεταλευτούμε?????

Παρακαλώ τοποθετηθείτε....

----------


## sinonick

> Οι χρήστες που συνδέονταν στο ΑΡ είχαν προβληματα και εγώ μυριζα τα νύχια μου. Τι σε κάνει να πιστευείς οτι μπορει να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω dlink για ΑΡ?


ξέχνα το D-Link, ατυχές παράδειγμα. αν οι συσκευές που χρησιμοποιούσατε ήταν ολές της ίδιας σειράς/εταιρίας δεν θα είχαν μειωθεί τα προβλήματα;

----------


## MAuVE

> :arrow: Να υποθέσω ότι οσο μικρότερη η γωνεία εκπομπής τόσο και μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα για hidden node ???


Αν αναφέρεσαι στις κεραίες των πελατών, ναι.

Το hidden node δημιουργείται όταν ένας πελάτης δεν μπορεί να πιάσει την ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή άλλου πελάτη.

Αν όμως πεις ότι βάζω πιό omni κεραία για να τους πιάνω, μάλλον χαμένος θα βγείς, γιά δύο λόγους :

1) N' αυξήσεις τη χωρητικότητα του καναλιού δεν μπορείς. 
Αυτό που θα κερδίσεις είναι να μειώσεις τα drop packets. 
Μείωση των drop packets επειδή ο δέκτης κάθεται και περιμένει πότε θα καθαρίσει το κανάλι, δεν σημαίνει αύξηση της διαμεταγωγής.

2) Στο κανάλι δεν είσαι μόνος. Υπάρχουν και άλλα δίκτυα που τώρα τα πιάνεις και κάθεσαι και περιμένεις πότε θα τελειώσουν για να βγείς και εσύ. Εβαλες δηλαδή συνεταίρο.

Συνοψίζοντας, από πλευρά διαμεταγωγής, καλύτερα κρυμμένες κατευθυντικές κεραίες και drop packets από omni και τελευταίος στην ουρά.

Αυτό που βοηθάει είναι να ρυθμίζουν οι πελάτες την ισχύ τους, ώστε να φτάνουν στο AP με ισοδύναμα σήματα και τα πακέττα να μοιράζονται στατιστικά. 

Οι κοντινοί να μην πατάνε τους μακρυνούς.

Τέτοιο πρόβλημα έχουν στην Πάτρα και έχουν δώσει κάποια λύση "μοιράσματος" που δουλεύει. 

Δεν τους ρωτάς ;

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> Οι χρήστες που συνδέονταν στο ΑΡ είχαν προβληματα και εγώ μυριζα τα νύχια μου. Τι σε κάνει να πιστευείς οτι μπορει να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω dlink για ΑΡ?
> 
> 
> ξέχνα το D-Link, ατυχές παράδειγμα. αν οι συσκευές που χρησιμοποιούσατε ήταν ολές της ίδιας σειράς/εταιρίας δεν θα είχαν μειωθεί τα προβλήματα;


Εάν η εταιρία ήταν πραγματικά αξιόπιστη ναι. Το ερώτημα είναι είναι όλοι διατεθιμένοι να δώσουν έως και τα οκταπλά χρήματα για να είναι στην ίδια εταιρία ???

Mauve, έχω δει τι κάνουν οι Πατρινοί και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα μας αυτό.
Δεν μιλάω προς θεού για ολους να έχουν omni
Για τα υπόλοιπα θέλω την γνώμη σου και όχι μόνο την δική σου.

----------


## MAuVE

> Mauve, έχω δει τι κάνουν οι Πατρινοί και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα μας αυτό.


Οταν λες ότι έχετε έως και 30 πελάτες στο ΑΡ, το πρόβλημά σας κατ' εμέ είναι ότι ζητάτε παραπάνω από ότι μπορεί να δώσει. 

Ν' αυξήσετε δεν μπορείτε, άρα η μόνη λύση που σας μένει είναι να μοιράσετε πιό ομοιόμορφα.

Αυτό κάνουν οι Πατρινοί μ' επιτυχία, γι'αυτό και στο πρότεινα.

Σίγουρα όμως θα το έχεις ψάξει.

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> Mauve, έχω δει τι κάνουν οι Πατρινοί και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα μας αυτό.
> 
> 
> Οταν λες ότι έχετε έως και 30 πελάτες στο ΑΡ, το πρόβλημά σας κατ' εμέ είναι ότι ζητάτε παραπάνω από ότι μπορεί να δώσει. 
> Ν' αυξήσετε δεν μπορείτε, άρα η μόνη λύση που σας μένει είναι να μοιράσετε πιό ομοιόμορφα.
> Αυτό κάνουν οι Πατρινοί μ' επιτυχία, γι'αυτό και στο πρότεινα.
> Σίγουρα όμως θα το έχεις ψάξει.


To εχω δει ναι,
Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιούμε κεντρικό traffic shaping με καλά αποτελέσματα. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο σε σχεση με αυτό των Πατρινών αλλά δεν κάνει πολύπλοκα τα πραγματα στην μεριά του client.
Επιπλέον, κοιτάζουμε το signal strength να είναι ομοιόμορφο σε όλους τους clients με κριτήριο αυτό που δείχνει το cisco.

Γιατί όμως δεν τοποθετήσε σε αυτά που λέω????

----------


## MAuVE

> Μήπως τελικά, οι πουτίγκες φαίνεται να δουλεύουν καλά γιατί παράγουν θόρυβο, είναι όμως μάπα για backbone links????
> Μήπως τα feeders του Στέλιου είναι πολύ καλά για backbone links αλλά όχι η καλύτερη λύση για clients?
> Μήπως οι (ανήλικες) 17άρες στελίτσες που δεν τις πουλάνε οι έμποροι είναι καλές για χρήστες που είναι κοντά στο AP για <15EIRP και το χάλια front-to-back ratio μπορούμε να το εκμεταλευτούμε?????


Τοποθετούμαι :
1) Οι "πουτίγκες" γραμικής είναι καλές για τα λεφτά τους. 
Οι κυκλικής είναι ΜΑΠΑ. 
*Δεν* παράγουν θόρυβο. 
Το μειονέκτημά τους είναι ότι δεν κάθονται ακριβώς στην εστία. 
Με ένα τρυπάνι και πατενταδόρικο πνεύμα, μπορείς να πάρεις άνετα 1-2 dB παραπάνω

2) Την καλύτερη εστίαση εκμεταλεύεται ο Στέλιος και βγαίνει καπάκι.
Αλλως τα feeder του τα βρίσκω πολύ ρηχά.
Από πλευράς client antenna δεν κάνω καμία διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ bb και AP-Client. 
Οτι είναι καλό για το ένα είναι και γιά το άλλο

3) Οι Στέλλες είναι καλές μόνο για εφαρμογές omni.
Και στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία να είσαι, βάλε 24άρα και ρίξε την ισχύ όσο να έχεις ένα αξιόπιστο λινκ. 
Καλό κάνεις και σε σένα και στους άλλους.
Στον πόλεμο επιτρέπονται οι σφαίρες. Απαγορεύονται τα σκάγια.

----------


## dkounal

θόρυβος: εννοω σχετικά ισχυρούς πλευρικούς λοβούς.

Ολα τα παραπάνω τα ξέρω καλά και τα έχεις ξαναγράψει.
H 24αρα στέλλα δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από μια κακή ομνι

Ξέρεις, όλα τα παραπάνω σε σχέση με το hidden node προβλημα;;;
Γιατι, η δική μου εμπειρία δεν συμφωνεί καθόλου με όσα γράφεις.

Υπάρχουν δύο λύσεις: 
1. Να περιρίσεις το πρόβλημα
2. Να πεις στον άτυχο λυπάμε φταίνε οι κακοι διάβολοι, ο θόρυβος και οι εχθροί.

----------


## MAuVE

> θόρυβος: εννοω σχετικά ισχυρούς πλευρικούς λοβούς.


Από εδώ ξεκινήσαμε. Εγκαταλείπω

----------


## racer

Ισχύει το ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις. Εσείς έχετε ακολουθήσει την φθηνή λύση των 30 clients σε ένα AP. Προφανώς έχετε τους λόγους σας, για αυτό και δεν σας κατηγορώ (αν μη τι άλλο, είμαι έξω απ το χορό).

Εμείς προτιμούμε τα ΒΒ links και δεν πολύ ασχολούμαστε με τα προβλήματα ενός client που μπήκε στο δίκτυο για να κατεβάσει και είναι καταδικασμένος να κρατήσει αυτό το ρόλο για πάντα.

Ο client που θέλει να κάνει δουλεία και όχι απλά να γρινιάζει θα βρει την λύση του για να κάνει BB link.

Σημείωσε αυτό που είπε ο MAuVE, ακόμα και αν δεν υπήρχε hidden node δεν θα υπήρχε επιπλέον bandwidth, απλά θα μοιραζότανε πιο ΄δικαια΄ και ίσος και πιο αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## dkounal

Όχι, Νικο δεν ξεκινήσαμε από εδώ....
Ξεκινήσαμε όταν ο paravoid με είπε εγκληματία γιατί είπα ότι δεν κυκλοφορούν 17αρες κεραίες.
Και εγινα κακός γιατί πιστεύω ότι κάθε περίπτωση θέλει την μελέτη της και την επιλογή της κατάλληλης κεραίας σε αντίθεση με κάποιους που πιστεύουν ότι η πανάκια είναι τα πιάτα.
Εκει, μπηκε το θέμα του τι βγάζει κάθε κεραία από πλευρικούς λοβούς και ότι ακόμη και τα πιάτα βγάζουν πλευρικούς λοβους άλλωτε μεγάλους (πουτιγκες) άλλωτε μικρούς (Στελιος).
Βάζω λοιπόν στην κουβέντα το hidden node πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι αυτό που αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος που έχει να συνδεθεί μαζί με άλλους σε ένα AP και στο οποίο κατά την άποψη μου και την εμπειρία μου τα πιάτα συνήθως είναι η χειρότερη λύση για τους client. Και μέχρι τώρα έχω δει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ προσεκτική σχεδίαση για να λειτουργούν όλα σωστά.
Η λύση δεν είναι να έχεις 5 clients γιατί εάν πρεπει σε 1.5 τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο να συνδεθούν 30 χρήστες τι γίνεται ????? μπορείς να κάνεις 6 ξεχωριστούς κόμβους;;;; Φαντάζεσε τι θα γίνει? Ή πιστεύεις ότι η λύση είναι κλείσεις την πόρτα σε όσους δεν χωρούν με αυτή την υλοποίηση όπως λές;;;
Μια πρακτική λύση θα ήταν να μπορείς να έχεις Omni και 2 panelς ώστε ο τελικός χρήστης να έχει και μια δευτετρη επιλογή σε ένα μη επικαλυπόμενο κανάλι αλλα μου λές πως γίνεται το backbone τοτε? Γι αυτό και η ιστορία με τα οπτικά Link... 

Υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο είναι άξιο μελέτης για τους ανθρωπολόγους:
Η ταυτόχρονη επιβίωση πολλών (ασυρματων) χρηστών σε μια γεωγραφική περιοχή χρησιμοποιόντας ένα πρωτόκολο που υποχρεώνει κάθε χρήστη να ακούει όλους τους άλλους για να λειτουργήσει σωστά (802.11β), και όλα σε περιβάλλον δημοκρατίας όσο αφορά την διοικηση.
Μόλις το βρουν το κάνουν δημοσίευση αμέσως.... Μόνο που είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ σπάνιο για να το βρεις..... 
Αυτά αφου σου αρέσει και η φιλοσοφική πλευρά των πραγμάτων.

----------


## ngia

Μερικές σκέψεις..

-- Όσον αφορά τους clients, δεν έχεις hidden node, αν αυτοί βρίσκονται διαμετρικά αντίθετα, ή πολύ κοντά, ή χρησιμοποιοπυν κεραίες με μεγάη γωνία λήψης.
-- Προτιμάμε να έχουμε πολύ κατευθυντικές κεραίες στους clients για να έχουμε όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα που απορρέουν από αυτό (χαμηλή ισχύ εκπομπής, απόρριψη γειτονικών AP, λιγότερος λαμβανόμενος θόρυβος, λιγότερες παρεμβολές σε άλλους)

-- Το πρόβλημα του hidden node δεν το αντιμετωπίζουμε αφήνοντας τους πελάτες να ακούγονται μεταξύ τους. το αντιμετωπίζουμε ρυθμίζοντας το κατώφλι RTS σε χαμηλή τιμή ή βάζοντας περιορισμούς στο traffic που μπορεί να έχει ένας πελάτης, ώστε να δώσουμε την ευκαιρία σε άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν το δίαυλο. Συνήθως για μικρό αριθμό πελατών δεν κάνουμε τίποτα . Επιλέγουμε να συμβιώσουμε με τις συγκρούσεις και το χαμένο throughput που αυτές προκαλούν. Αποδεικνύεται ότι για μικρό αριθμό ισότιμων πελατών ο μηχανισμός αποφυγείς συγκρούσεων (ότι αν δεις σύγκρουσης κάνει πίσω για ένα τυχαίο εκθετικά αυξανόμενο χρονικό διάστημα) προκαλεί μικρή και ανεκτή υποβάθμιση στη συνολική διαπερατότητα.

-- Όσον αφορά το AP, αν έχουμε να καλύψουμε μεγάλο αριθμό πελατών από ένα κεντρικό σταθμό, η λύση είναι να κόψουμε την κυψέλλη σε δύο ή σε τρεις τομείς (sectors) με τρία διαφορετικά AP και sectorial κεραίες με άνοιγμα 120/180 μοιρών και σε τρία μη επικαλυπτόμενα κανάλια.

-- Υπάρχει ένας βέλτιστος αριθμός πελατών ανά AP. Πρέπει να είναι μικρός ώστε όλοι να εχουν αρκετή ταχύτητα αλλά να είναι και αρκετά μεγάλος , ωστε να αξιοποιήται με τον καλύτερο τρόπο το εύρος. Εμπειρικά θεωρώ ότι ο βέλτιστος αριθμός είναι ανάμεσα σε 5-8 πελάτες ανά AP.

-- Πολύ σημαντικό είναι να βλέπουμε όλους τους πελάτες με την ίδια περίπου ισχύ σήματος η οποία πρέπει να είναι επαρκής. Απαγορεύονται να υπάρχουν πελάτες που δεν έχουν αρκετή ισχύ σήματος ώστε να κλειδώσουν στα 11Mbps σταθερά, αφού κλείδωμα σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες από έναν πελάτη τρώει πολύτιμους πόρους από όλους τους υπολοίπους. Η βέλτιστη ισχύς σήματος που πρέπει να βλέπει το AP πρέπει να είναι 50%-70% για το cisco AP *(-70dBm .. -60dBm)* για κάθε πελάτη.


-- Για να σας πείσω ότι δεν είναι θέμα hidden node, σας αναφέρω αλλη μία περίπτωση στο misco ap και κατάσταση αυξημένου φόρτου. Πελάτης στα 2Κμ με κατευθυντική κεραία και ισχύ 60% δουλεύει με ικανοποιητική σταθερότητα, ανεξάρτητα αν φορτώνεται το AP (μόνο το πινγ εκτοξεύεται επειδή τα cisco μάλλον τα καθυστερούν). Την ίδια στιγμή πελάτης στα 100μ με dlink και cantenna και ισχύ 75% (όπως τον βλέπω) αντιμετωπίζει τργικό πρόβλημα. Άλλος πελάτης πάλι στα 150μ με dlink και cantenna δουλεύει καλά. Οι τρεις πελάτες βλέπονται μεταξύ τους. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι αυτός που κρεμάει έχει dlink RevB και έχει και άλλο pc πίσω από το dlink του. O dlink ξεκάθαρα αν εκπέμψει πατάει πάνω στον μακρινό, όμως αυτό δεν γίνεται.

-- Υπάρχει μια άλλη σκέψη - αν τελικά είναι το πρόβλημα τα broadcasts - να κοπεί το subnet σε μερικά μικρότερα και αν κάποιος από το ένα θελει να επικοινωνήσει με κάποιον από ένα άλλο, το traffic θα περάσει μέσα από τον router, προφανώς θα χρειαστεί να βάλετε περισσότερες από μία ip στην πόρτα του router που βλέπει το AP.

----------


## Painter

Μιάς και κατα την άποψή μου τα Στέλιος feeders βλέπουν μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια απο αυτη ενός 85cm πιάτου αυτό που προτείνω χωρίς να μπορώ να δοκιμάσω μια και δέν έχω πιάτα στο WiFi, είναι να προσπαθήσουμε να τα βετιώσουμε.
Πώς?
1.Πιστεύω -χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει όμως- πως πρέπει να μακρύνει λιγάκι το μπουρί έτσι ώστε άν το element είχε μάτια να μήν μπορούσε να δεί τίποτα άλλο παρα μόνο την επιφάνια του πιάτου.
Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να συμβαίνει ήδη αλλά δέν έχω δεί τα feeders απο κοντά.

2. Πρέπει να μειωθούν οι αντανακλάσεις στα εσωτερικά τοιχώματα του κυλίνδρου (όχι φυσικά στην πλάτη που κάνει το reflector) βάζοντας ένα αφρώδες υλικό σάν αφρολέξ (κάτι που έχω δεί για αυτο το σκοπό σε μικροκυματικά τουμπερλέκια σε συχνότητες άνω των 20Ghz).
Αυτό το υλικό έχει την ικανότητα να αποροφά σε κάποιο βαθμό σήματα υψηλών συχνοτήτων αντί να τα αντανακλάει.
Τι είναι αυτό το υλικό, πως το λένε πού θα το βρούμε, δέν έχω ιδέα. Ισως ένα λεπτό μαύρο αφρολεξοειδές αντιστατικό που ψιλοτρίβεται και συνήθως καρφώνουν για προστασία ESD ευαίσθητα IC's να κάνει αυτή την δουλειά.
Νομίζω πως λεπτό αφρολέξ που βάζουν σε κουτάκια με κοσμήματα (Papafeeder?) άν ψεκαστεί με σπρέϊ χαλκού (έχω κάπου στην ταράτσα ένα για να κάνει θωράκιση σε πλαστικά κουτιά) πρέπει να έχει αποτέλεσμα. 
Πιθανόν να αρκεί να μπεί (εσωτερικά) μόνο προς την μεριά του feeder που κοιτάει το πιάτο άν και αυτό θα μικρήνει την efective εσωτερική του διάμετρο κάτι όμως που μπορεί να γίνει φτιάχνοντας την προέκταση που λέγαμε παραπάνω (στο 1) με μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο άν και μετά πρέπει να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος για στήριξη στο κυρίως μέρος του feeder.
Αν πάλι δέν υπάρξει ικανή βελτίωση μπορούμε να πάμε για κανένα κοντοσούβλι και να δούμε την περίπτωση των οπτικών λίνκς αλλά άν βγεί μια version για τεμπέληδες με λιγότερη απο 1 ώρα κολλητήρι/end και είμαι μέσα.
Ισως μια μετατροπή σε μονάδα σάν την παρακάτω να είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη, άν κάποιος έχει πρόθεση να πειραματιστεί με κάτι παρόμοιο εγώ είμαι μέσα.
Ούφ.

----------


## papashark

> Τι είναι αυτό το υλικό, πως το λένε πού θα το βρούμε, δέν έχω ιδέα. Ισως ένα λεπτό μαύρο αφρολεξοειδές αντιστατικό που ψιλοτρίβεται και συνήθως καρφώνουν για προστασία ESD ευαίσθητα IC's να κάνει αυτή την δουλειά.
> Νομίζω πως λεπτό αφρολέξ που βάζουν σε κουτάκια με κοσμήματα (Papafeeder?) άν ψεκαστεί με σπρέϊ χαλκού (έχω κάπου στην ταράτσα ένα για να κάνει θωράκιση σε πλαστικά κουτιά) πρέπει να έχει αποτέλεσμα.


Στα τύμπανα που έχω δει εγώ, δεν έχουν το υλικό που λες στο feeder (iluminator, ή τι άλλο έχουν) αλλά στα πλευρικά τοιχώματα του τύμπανου.

Το υλικό, πρέπει να έχει κάποια ρινίσματα μέσα, ώστε μέσω πολλών ανακλάσεων να χάνει μεγάλο μέρος από την ένταση του το σήμα.

Να βρω υλικό, να το ψεκάσουμε με σπρέυ, να δουμε τοιχόν διαφορά σε απόδοση και διαπερατικώτητα  ::

----------


## racer

Και αν βάλουμε αυτό το υλικό (με το spray) και στο πίσω μέρος του πιάτου ?  ::

----------


## kioan

> Και αν βάλουμε αυτό το υλικό (με το spray) και στο πίσω μέρος του πιάτου ?


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κατάλαβα καλά, αλλά αν εννοείς να μπει στην πλάτη του πιάτου, δεν έχει νόημα. Στα πιάτα οι απώλειες προς τα πίσω δεν ξεκινάνε από την πλάτη του πιάτου, αλλά από τον feeder όταν αυτός "φωτίζει" μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια από αυτή του πιάτου. Στην ιδανική περίπτωση το υλικό αυτό θα έπρεπε να μπει σε έναν στο εσωτερικό ενός κυλίνδρου που πατάει περιμετρικά το πιάτο (να δημιουργηθεί δηλαδή ένα τύμπανο)

Αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μια χοάνη δηλαδή (σε συνδιασμό με απορροφητικό για την συγκεκριμένη ακτινοβολία υλικό) όπως και στην cantenna ίσως εξάλειφε το πρόβλημα σε μη ιδανικά feeders?

----------


## nvak

Πιάτα prime focus και όχι offset ώστε το feeder να μήν φαίνεται απο πίσω.
Ανακλαστήρας (πιατάκι) μπροστα από το feeder.
Αυτά μπορεί να βελτίωναν τα πιάτα.

----------


## ngia

Tα offset είναι πιο φτηνά και πιο εύκολο να τα βρούμε, αφετέρου έχουν περισότερο κέρδος επειδή δεν σκιάζει το feeder.
Ένα΄καλό feeder θα ήταν μια χοανοκεραία, οροθγωνική ή κυλινδρική, υπάρχει το πρόβλημα όμως ότι το μέγεθος γίνεται μεγάλο, λόγω της μικρής συχνότητας.
Ένα feederaki μήκους τουλ 15cm (ώστε να χωρά ένα μήκος κύματος μέσα του) με ανοιγμένα τα χείλη στο άκρο σαν χοάνη (σαν σάλπιγγα) ή με ένα καπελάκι από πίσω από τα χείλη ίσως να είναι μια καλή λύση.

----------


## nvak

Στην περίπτωση του offset το μέγεθος του feeder δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις διάθεση να το υπολογίσεις δημοσίευσε σχέδια χοανοφίντερ να τα φτιάξουμε. ( κατα προτίμηση κυλινδρικό )
Καλό θα ήταν μιά και τρέχει η πρόταση του enaon για τέστ  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Λιπών ας πάρω και εγώ θέση

Το feed που φτιαχτω είναι ιδιαίτερα ‘’μπασταρδεμένο’’ για να μπορεί να προσαρμόζεται σε ότι πιάτο ζητείτε.. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να φτιάχνω ιδικό feed για κάθε πιάτο. 
Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουν όλα τα πιάτα την ίδια εστιακή απόσταση θα έπρεπε να μεταβάλετε το βάθος του ποτηριού. (χωρίς να πετυχαίνετε σημαντική βελτίωση της απολαβής αλλά σημαντική βελτίωση του πλαϊνού λοβού)

Η μια λύση είναι να πάμε στην αποκλειστική κατασκευή ενός πιάτου με το βέλτιστο ποτήρι (Η ακόμα καλύτερα με τετραγωνικά πολωμένη χοανο κεραία )

Συγνώμη για την ορθογραφία
 ::

----------


## racer

Στέλιο, τα ποτήρια/πιάτα που χρισημοποίησες στο link hkiller-stelios ήτανε optimised η generic? Εάν ήτανε και εκεί generic τότε εάν χριαστεί έχεις δυνατότητα να φτιάξεις optimised σετ απο ποτίρι/πιάτο? (πχ για link Βριλήσσια-Κοροπι)

----------


## ekklisis

Αυτό το έχω προλάβει εγώ! Απλά μετονόμασέ το σε Θεσσαλονίκη - Κατερίνη. Ή κάτι τέτοιο over-the-sea anyway...

----------


## stelios #1540

Κανονικά πιάτα ήταν. Για ποσά χιλιόμετρα μιλάς ???

----------


## racer

Για καμια 10αρία km λέω. Αλλα μάλον δέν έχει πού θόρυβο στην Ανατολική Αττικη ...  ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Βγαίνει ρε εντάξει εδώ στο κέντρο της αθήνας και μερικοί ακόμη διατηρούν 12 και 9km links  ::   ::   :: 

ΥΓ: Δεν το επικτροτώ για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## dkounal

> -- Όσον αφορά τους clients, δεν έχεις hidden node, αν αυτοί βρίσκονται διαμετρικά αντίθετα, ή πολύ κοντά, ή χρησιμοποιοπυν κεραίες με μεγάλη γωνία λήψης.
> -- Προτιμάμε να έχουμε πολύ κατευθυντικές κεραίες στους clients για να έχουμε όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα που απορρέουν από αυτό (χαμηλή ισχύ εκπομπής, απόρριψη γειτονικών AP, λιγότερος λαμβανόμενος θόρυβος, λιγότερες παρεμβολές σε άλλους)
> 
> -- Το πρόβλημα του hidden node δεν το αντιμετωπίζουμε αφήνοντας τους πελάτες να ακούγονται μεταξύ τους. το αντιμετωπίζουμε ρυθμίζοντας το κατώφλι RTS σε χαμηλή τιμή ή βάζοντας περιορισμούς στο traffic που μπορεί να έχει ένας πελάτης, ώστε να δώσουμε την ευκαιρία σε άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν το δίαυλο. Συνήθως για μικρό αριθμό πελατών δεν κάνουμε τίποτα . Επιλέγουμε να συμβιώσουμε με τις συγκρούσεις και το χαμένο throughput που αυτές προκαλούν. Αποδεικνύεται ότι για μικρό αριθμό ισότιμων πελατών ο μηχανισμός αποφυγείς συγκρούσεων (ότι αν δεις σύγκρουσης κάνει πίσω για ένα τυχαίο εκθετικά αυξανόμενο χρονικό διάστημα) προκαλεί μικρή και ανεκτή υποβάθμιση στη συνολική διαπερατότητα.


Εντυπώσεις από εδώ.... Συγνώμη, σκληρή πραγματικότης:
1. Όσο ποιο απλωμένοι γύρω από ένα AP είναι οι clients και όσο ποιο κατευθυντικές κεραίες τόσο αυξάνεται αναλογικά το hidden node πρόβλημα. όσο πιο πολλοί clients και όσο πιο πολύ traffic γίνεται τόσο εκθετικά αυξάνεται πάλι.
2. Το σπάσιμο σε subnets ώστε να περνάνε μέσω του router λίγο έχει βοηθήσει σε μεγάλα πακέτα, καθόλου σε μικρά πακέτα. Οι clients κανουν retires και αυξάνεται πάλι (έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό) το collision.
3. O μιχανησμός rts φαίενται ότι δεν προστατεύει μικρά πακέτα που απαιτούνται στο να ξεκινήσει μια σύνδεση ή σε ορισμένα πρωτοκολλα πχ chat, VoIP, CS. επιπλέον ρύχνει χαμηλά το throughput 
4. Συγνώμη υπάρχουν περιοχές με μεγάλη πυκνότητα και εκεί θέλει τουλάχιστον δύο AP ανά κομβο, δεν έιναι όμως εφικτό όταν κάθε κόμβος μας έχει τουλάχιστον δύο backbone links. Δεν υπάρχουν αλλα μη αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενα κανάλια. 

Τα παραπάνω λίγο αντιφατικά, λίγο από εδώ, λίγο από εκει τα λέτε και εσείς, μόνο που όταν φτάνουμε στο τι επιλέγουμε φωνάζεται πιάτο.... δικαιώμα σας, εμένα δεν θα χαλάσει η όρεξη μου για αυτό....

Παρακαλέιται ο κάθε κυνηγός εγκληματιών να ψάξει αλλού (δείτε και το gangs of awm... sorry NewYork) και να αφήσετε τις 17αρες στελίτσες ήσυχες....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Μη φωνάζεις για κάτι στο οποίο δεν έχεις τεχνογνωσία, και μην συγκρίνεις τις βούρτες με τις π...........

Πολύ καλύτερη δουλειά θα έκανες, αν ερχόσουν στο επόμενο meeting νέων του awmn, να μάθεις τι σημαίνει RF, για διάφορους τύπους κεραίων και γιατί τελικά έχουμε επιλέξει τα πιάτα....

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά όταν μου λες ότι δεν έχεις καταφέρει να βγάλεις καλύτερο σήμα με πιάτα από στέλλες 17αρες, σημαίνει ότι κάπου έχεις άγνοια

----------


## dkounal

> Μη φωνάζεις για κάτι στο οποίο δεν έχεις τεχνογνωσία, και μην συγκρίνεις τις βούρτες με τις π...........
> 
> Πολύ καλύτερη δουλειά θα έκανες, αν ερχόσουν στο επόμενο meeting νέων του awmn, να μάθεις τι σημαίνει RF, για διάφορους τύπους κεραίων και γιατί τελικά έχουμε επιλέξει τα πιάτα....
> 
> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά όταν μου λες ότι δεν έχεις καταφέρει να βγάλεις καλύτερο σήμα με πιάτα από στέλλες 17αρες, σημαίνει ότι κάπου έχεις άγνοια


Δεν διαβάζεις λέω εγώ ότι έχω γράψει σε αυτό το thread παραπάνω να δείς, τι λέω, γιατί το λέω και ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα που συναντώ, και έλα μετά στην Κρήτη, δάσκαλε να μας τα λύσεις όχι με διαλέξεις αλλά με έργα...?

Αντε, γιατί αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω γιατί βελάζετε όλοι ομαδικώς....

----------


## racer

Άτοπο, ο Στέλιος είναι απ τους λίγους στο AWMN που μιλάνε με έργα  ::

----------


## ngia

> Εντυπώσεις από εδώ.... Συγνώμη, σκληρή πραγματικότης: 
> 1. Όσο ποιο απλωμένοι γύρω από ένα AP είναι οι clients και όσο ποιο κατευθυντικές κεραίες τόσο αυξάνεται αναλογικά το hidden node πρόβλημα. όσο πιο πολλοί clients και όσο πιο πολύ traffic γίνεται τόσο εκθετικά αυξάνεται πάλι. 
> 2. Το σπάσιμο σε subnets ώστε να περνάνε μέσω του router λίγο έχει βοηθήσει σε μεγάλα πακέτα, καθόλου σε μικρά πακέτα. Οι clients κανουν retires και αυξάνεται πάλι (έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό) το collision. 
> 3. O μιχανησμός rts φαίενται ότι δεν προστατεύει μικρά πακέτα που απαιτούνται στο να ξεκινήσει μια σύνδεση ή σε ορισμένα πρωτοκολλα πχ chat, VoIP, CS. επιπλέον ρύχνει χαμηλά το throughput 
> 4. Συγνώμη υπάρχουν περιοχές με μεγάλη πυκνότητα και εκεί θέλει τουλάχιστον δύο AP ανά κομβο, δεν έιναι όμως εφικτό όταν κάθε κόμβος μας έχει τουλάχιστον δύο backbone links. Δεν υπάρχουν αλλα μη αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενα κανάλια.


Συμπεραίνω από αυτά που λες ότι και πολούς πελάτες έχετε στο ίδιο AP αλλά και πολύ κίνηση δημιουργούν.
Έδω σε ένα αρκετά θορυβώδες περιβάλλον παρατηρούμε ότι σε συνθήκες που η κίνηση από τους πελάτες δεν είναι μεγάλη, με μεγάλο αριθμό πελατών (με cisco ή dlink) αλλά χρησιμοποιούν κλάσμα της χωρητικοτητας του AP, υπάρχει διαθέσιμο εύρος για όλους, ακόμα και χωρίς τον μηχανισμό RTS/CTS.
Μάλιστα προτιμούμε να μην τον χρησιμοποιούμε καθόλου, ώστε σε περιόδους σχετικής ησυχίας να επιτυγχάνται οι μέγιστοι ρυθμοί μετάδοσης.

Για την περίπτωση σας νομίζω χρειάζεται:
 ::  Ένας μηχανισμός σε επίπεδο ip ο οποίος θα περιόριζε το traffic στο σε ένα ποσοστό της χωρητικότητας του ο οποίος θα είχε ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα στην αποκρισιμότητα και τελικά στο bw που θα είχαν οι χρήστες του AP ( για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να κόψεις το subnet σε 8αρια και να περνά το traffic μέσω του router) . Σαν αναλογία σκέψου έναν κουβά με μια τρύπα στον πάτο, ανάλογη με το bw που προσφέρεις. Η ροή νερού στον κουβά είναι ανάλογη με τη ζήτηση των πελατών. Όσο μεγαλώνεις την τρύπα, τόσο μειώνεται η στάθμη του κουβά δηλ η καθυστέρηση, η μεταβλητότητα στην καθυστέρηση, οι απορρίψεις πακέτων και οι συγκρούσεις.

 ::  Άλλη λύση φαίνεται να είναι για τη δική σας περίπτωση δύο AP στον κεντρικό κόμβο, ή η δημιουργία δεύτερου κεντρικού κόμβου. Άνετα μπορούν να χωρέσουν δύο bb και δύο AP στον ίδιο κόμβο (1V--> AP, 5H, 9V-->AP, 13H)
Αλλάζοντας κεραίες ή παίζοντας με ισχείς μάλλον προκοπή δεν πρόκειται να δείτε, δηλ τελικά μάλλον φτάνετε το πρωτόκολλο στα όρια του.

----------


## papashark

> Αντε, γιατί αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω γιατί βελάζετε όλοι ομαδικώς....


Άμα εσείς θέλετε να χωρέσετε 30 clients σε ένα ΑΡ, μην περιμένεις λύσεις.....

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν, άμα πάνε να τραβήξουν όλοι μαζί, ακόμα και να μπορούσαν να μοιράσουν το bandwidth σε ίσα μέρη χωρίς να χάνετε καθόλου (Πράγμα που δεν είναι εφικτό γιατί 1 πελάτης μπορεί να έχει 5.5 το μέγιστο, 2 μαζί έχουν λιγότερο, και 3 μαζί λιγότερο από τους 2), θα είχατε τα 5.5Mbit/30clients=183kbits.... Ένας να μην έχει καλό λινκ και να κλειδώνει στο 1mbit αντί για τα 11, θα έχουν στην πραγματικότητα όλοι κάτω από 100 kbit, λίγο καλύτερα από ISDN64K......

Εάν διαλέγετε κεραίες με μεγάλους λοβούς για να μην έχετε hidden node, θα έχετε απλά πολύ θόρυβο, και δεν θα παίζουν πάλι καλά.....

Δεν σας φταίνε οι κεραίες, η αρχιτεκτονική σας φταίει..............

Βάλτε περισσότερα ΑΡς, κατεβάστε και άλλο την ισχύ, βάλτε rg58 καλώδιο για να ρίχνετε ισχύ, κατεβάστη την ισχύ και στα ΑΡς και στους clients.

Αλλάχτε τελείως δομή και αρχιτεκτονική, ρίχτε σε mesh network, έτσι κι αλλιώς κοντά είστε ο ένας με τον άλλο, κάντε ότι έχει το MIT Roofnet.

Το ξαναλέω, δεν σας φταίνε οι κεραίες, οι 30 clients στο ίδιο ΑΡ φταίνε....
Κάντε και την δοκιμή σε "εργαστηριακό" περιβάλλον, βάλτε 30 φορητούς να παίζουν με ένα ΑΡ, ο μακρύτερος απλά δεν θα παίξει.....

----------


## dkounal

Πάνο, δεν θέλω να το καταντήσουμε flame παλι. Και ευχαριστώ πραγματικά τον ngia για τις πολύ καλές του απαντήσεις.
Εχουμε μέχρι 12-15 clients μέγιστο ΑΡ και συνήθως είναι λιγότεροι.
Οι κόμβοι που έχουν πολλά clients έχουν είτε άλλα δίκτυα γύρω σε τρελές εντάσεις ή πολύ κόσμο συγκεντρωμένο σε μικρή περιοχή. Διαμοίρασμα του traffic κάνουμε και το φτάσαμε και αυτό σχεδόν στα όροια του. Κοιτάζουμε να έχουν 55%-65% signal strength στα cisco εάν είναι δυνατόν σε όλους. Και μας μένει μόνο η λύση να βάλουμε οπτικά links Και τα κανάλια που θα αποδεσμευτούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για νέα APς. Οτιδήποτε επιπλέον, καλοδεχούμενο. Αυτά είναι τουλάχιστον η δεύτερη φορά που τα γράφω σε αυτή την ενότητα.

Η κουβέντα όμως ξεκινάει από την αρχή για το ίδιο θέμα και είναι απλή:
Αυτό που διατυπώνω και δεν θέλετε να καταλάβαιτε παρόλο που τμηματικά το αποδέχεστε είναι το εξής:
Εάν έχεις ένα access point με 7 clients και μεγάλο traffic η πιθανότητα για collision είναι πολύ μεγάλη και μη αποτρέψιμη. Όσο περισσότερο traffic τόσο περισσότερο αυξάνεται εκθετικά η παρξη collisions. 
Όταν υπάρχουν collisions η διαμεταγωγή (throughput) πέφτει ΠΟΛΥ. To πρωτόκολλο 802.11b που χρησιμοποιηούμε είναι φτιαγμένο να ακούει το κάθε client τι εκπέμπει το άλλο και κατά συνέπεια να μειώνει με αυτό τον τρόπο η πιθανότητα για collisions. Όταν ένα client δεν μπορεί να ακούσει ένα άλλο (hidden node problem εδώ) και συγκρούονται, δημιουργόντας ένα collision τότε αυτό που έχω δει στην πράξη, είναι το ένα από τα δύο να μην συνδέεται πρακτικά έχοντας μεγάλες απώλειες ακόμη και σε μικρά πακέτα και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι αυτό που έχει το ασθενέσερο σήμα. 
Εάν τώρα σε αυτη την περίπτωση, ο τυπος που έχει το πρόβλημα πάει και βάλει μια εξαιρετικά κατευθυντική κεραία, μπορεί να αρχίσει να συνδέεται μια χαρά αλλά κάποιος και συχνά κάποιοι άλλοι πήραν την θέση του και αυτοί έχουν πλέον το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Αυτό για κάποιο λόγο μου έχει δώσει την αίσθηση ότι δεν έχει σχέση με την ένταση του σήματος αλλά την κατευθυντικότητα στην λήψη. Φαίνεται ότι ακόμη και με collisions εάν έχει πολυ καλή λήψη από λεπτή δέσμη πάει καλύτερα. Πολλαπλασιάζει όμως το hidden node πρόβλημα και έχουμε ένα ατέρμονα κύκλο. Το rts βοηθάει αλλά σε μικρό βαθμό.
Το συμπερασμα από τα παραπάνω είναι το εξής και αυτό εχω δει στην πράξη:
*Κάθε client σε ένα κόμβο είναι μια ξεχωριστή περίπτωση....*
Δεν μου αρέσει να με πέρνουν τηλέφωνο και να με ρωτάνε τι εξοπλισμό θα βάλω. Εάν θα συνδεθούν σε άλλο κόμβο τους στέλνω αλλού.
Εάν συνδεθούν σε μένα αυτό έχει μια διαδικασία για να έχω γνώμη τι κεραία θα βάλουν. Πρέπει να δω το στίγμα στο nodedb, να δω απόσταση, τι clients υπάρχουν ήδη γύρω από το ΑΡ και να θυμηθώ τι χρησιμοποιούν, να σκεφτώ τι υπάρχει ενδιάμεσα στο χώρο και τι απόστασεις από το έδαφος έχει σε όλη την διαδρομή η γραμμή της οπτικής επαφής και συνήθως ακολουθώ το εξής χωρις να είναι και απόλυτο ομως:
1. Σε απόσταση >600 μέτρα, πιάτο και μόνο πιάτο εκτός εάν μας χωρίζει "κοιλάδα"
2. Σε απόσταση <150 μέτρα, μήπως πιάνει και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία ή μια yagi ή μια 17αρα στελλα
3. Σε απόσταση <400 μερα, yagi, cantenna, ή στελλα

Και αυτά πάντα τροποπιοιούμενα με βάση τι υπάρχει γύρω και όλους τους παράγοντες που ανέφερα. Μπορεί να έιναι λάθος, μπορεί να χρειάζεται τροποποιήση, μπορεί να είναι το τέλειο, δεν έχω κάνει μελέτη με ακριβή και σωστή μεθοδολογία για να το ελέγξω. Στηρίζεται μόνο στην εμπειρία.

Εσείς έχετε κάνει προτυποιημένες μετρήσεις σε συνθήκες σαν αυτές που προανέφερα και ποιά τα αποτελέμσατα σας;;;[/b]

EDIT Προσοχή, όλα τα παραπάνω έιναι σε συνθήκες με clients μέχρι 26db EIRP, μετά, το χάος....

----------


## papashark

> Βάζω λοιπόν στην κουβέντα το hidden node πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι αυτό που αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος που έχει να συνδεθεί μαζί με άλλους σε ένα AP και στο οποίο κατά την άποψη μου και την εμπειρία μου τα πιάτα συνήθως είναι η χειρότερη λύση για τους client. Και μέχρι τώρα έχω δει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ προσεκτική σχεδίαση για να λειτουργούν όλα σωστά.
> Η λύση δεν είναι να έχεις 5 clients γιατί εάν πρεπει σε 1.5 τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο να συνδεθούν 30 χρήστες τι γίνεται ????? μπορείς να κάνεις 6 ξεχωριστούς κόμβους;;;; Φαντάζεσε τι θα γίνει? Ή πιστεύεις ότι η λύση είναι κλείσεις την πόρτα σε όσους δεν χωρούν με αυτή την υλοποίηση όπως λές;;;


Αποφάσισε ποιά είναι τα δεδομένα σου.

30 χρήστες ?

15 χρήστες ?

10 χρήστες ?

5 χρήστες ?

Ή άποψη μου είναι ότι πάνω από 10 χρήστες άνα ΑΡ δημιουργείς μόνος σου προβλήματα στον ευατό σου.

Εάν θες να έχεις 30 χρήστες επάνω στο ίδιο ΑΡ τότε πολύ απλά έχεις κάνει λάθος σχεδίαση, γιατί προσπαθείς να κάνεις κάτι για το οποίο όχι απλά δεν το έχει προβλέψει το πρωτόκωλλο, αλλά αντιθέτος το εμποδίζει.....

Και εγώ θέλω να βάλω στην βάρκα της μάνας μου 40hp μηχανή για να την κάνω να πηγαίνει με 40+ κόμβους, αλλά δεν θα τα καταφέρω, γιατί απλά η βάρκα της μάνας μου σχεδιάστηκε να πηγαίνει με 10, και να μην πλανάρει εάν φτάσει τα 15.......

----------


## dkounal

> Αποφάσισε ποιά είναι τα δεδομένα σου.
> 30 χρήστες ?
> 15 χρήστες ?
> 10 χρήστες ?
> 5 χρήστες ?


Το γράφω... 
Ειχαμε και πάνω απο τριάντα μια εποχή.... το χάος....
Έχουμε συνήθως 10-15 ταυτόχρονους χρήστες το μέγιστο σε ένα ΑΡ




> Και εγώ θέλω να βάλω στην βάρκα της μάνας μου 40hp μηχανή για να την κάνω να πηγαίνει με 40+ κόμβους, αλλά δεν θα τα καταφέρω, γιατί απλά η βάρκα της μάνας μου σχεδιάστηκε να πηγαίνει με 10, και να μην πλανάρει εάν φτάσει τα 15.......


Σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις τι λέει η ίδια η cisco στο manual των cisco για τό πόσα ταυτόχρονα clients μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σωστά. Μιλάει για 64 αν θυμάμαι καλα
Προσοχή. Για τις συνθήκες που έιναι φτιαγμένο το 802.11β

----------


## papashark

> Σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις τι λέει η ίδια η cisco στο manual των cisco για τό πόσα ταυτόχρονα clients μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σωστά. Μιλάει για 64 αν θυμάμαι καλα
> Προσοχή. Για τις συνθήκες που έιναι φτιαγμένο το 802.11β


Koίτα και το Manual από το φορητό μου λέει ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία από -10 εώς +50, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι εγώ μπορώ να δουλέψω σε τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες.......

Μπορεί λοιπόν το ΑΡ να έχει την δυνατότητα να δουλέψει με 64 clients associated επάνω, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να δουλέψουν στην πράξη όλοι μαζί.

Πριν από καιρό είχα δει ένα ΑΡ που έλεγε ότι μπορούσε να έχει μέχρι 255 χρήστες, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση με το 802.11b, αλλά με το πόσους μπορεί να χειριστή το arp table του....

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> Σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις τι λέει η ίδια η cisco στο manual των cisco για τό πόσα ταυτόχρονα clients μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σωστά. Μιλάει για 64 αν θυμάμαι καλα
> Προσοχή. Για τις συνθήκες που έιναι φτιαγμένο το 802.11β
> 
> 
> Μπορεί λοιπόν το ΑΡ να έχει την δυνατότητα να δουλέψει με 64 clients associated επάνω, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να δουλέψουν στην πράξη όλοι μαζί.
> Πριν από καιρό είχα δει ένα ΑΡ που έλεγε ότι μπορούσε να έχει μέχρι 255 χρήστες, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση με το 802.11b, αλλά με το πόσους μπορεί να χειριστή το arp table του....


Η cisco μιλάει για 32 clients ταυτόχρονα και 255 περιοδικά. Το ότι μπορεί να μοιράζονται το bandwidth άλλη υπόθεση. Η cisco με έχει συνηθίσει να υπόσχεται πράγματα που μπορεί να κάνει. Το τι νομίζω και τι νομίζεις είναι κάτι σχετικό. Αντίστοιχα η dlink σε κάποιο faq της που είχα διαβάσει δεν θυμάμαι όμως εάν ήταν στο site της στην Ταϊβαν ή στην αγγλία, μίλαγε για 15 clients στο 900+. Αναλογίες που τις έχω δει να επαληθεύονται στην πράξη....

----------


## spirosco

Βρε παιδια, τι συζητατε τωρα?
Ειναι σαν την μετρηση της τελικης ταχυτητας ενος αυτοκινητου.
Το Χ αυτοκινητο εχει ας πουμε 210 km/h τελικη ταχυτητα συμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικα του κατασκευαστη.
Αυτη η μετρηση εχει γινει ΟΜΩΣ με 2 ατομα, με συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα καυσιμων, σε ευθεια και με συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα και αφορα ανεμου κ.λ.π.
Με λιγα λογια το Χ αυτοκινητο εχει τελικη 210 km/h ΑΛΛΑ αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι μπορει να τα πιασει οπουδηποτε και σε ολες τις συνθηκες.

Ερωτηση: Υπαρχουν ιδανικες συνθηκες για ολους τους clients που συνδεονται στο συγκεκριμενο ΑΡ?
Φτανουν ολοι οι clients με ιδιο signal level στο ΑΡ?
Φτανει ισοτιμα το σημα του ΑΡ σε ολους τους clients?
Εχουν ολοι οι clients ιδιο ποσοστο θορυβου στις ταρατσες τους?
Εχουν ολοι οι clients ασυρματα interfaces με ιδια χαρακτηριστικα?

Αν δεν τηρουνται οι παραπανω συνθηκες, τι το κουραζετε πια ? Ειναι φυσικο απο εκει και επειτα να υπαρχει ανομοιομορφια στον καταμερισμο του bandwidth, ακομη και με 3-4 clients. Ουτε συζητηση για 20-30...

----------


## dkounal

spirocco,

Σκοπός μου δεν είναι να αποδείξω ότι συνδέονται 32 , 22 , 2 clients.
Αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι ότι το 802.11β απαιτεί πολύ προσοχή στο σχεδιασμό του και απόλυτες απόψεις του είδους βάλτε όλοι πιάτα αυτού του είδους ή βάλτε όλοι εκείνο είναι *λαθος*
Κάθε κόμβος θέλει την μελέτη του και την επιλογή της καλύτερης λύσης με βάση την θέση του, και τους άλλους χρήστες.

Το 802.11β είναι πραγματικά μια πρόκληση για μια ανοικτή κοινότητα και όχι λίστα με εντολές για εξοπλισμό.

Πως να το πω αλλιώς...?

----------


## paravoid

> spirocco,
> 
> Σκοπός μου δεν είναι να αποδείξω ότι συνδέονται 32 , 22 , 2 clients.
> Αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι ότι το 802.11β απαιτεί πολύ προσοχή στο σχεδιασμό του και απόλυτες απόψεις του είδους βάλτε όλοι πιάτα αυτού του είδους ή βάλτε όλοι εκείνο είναι *λαθος*
> Κάθε κόμβος θέλει την μελέτη του και την επιλογή της καλύτερης λύσης με βάση την θέση του, και τους άλλους χρήστες.
> 
> Το 802.11β είναι πραγματικά μια πρόκληση για μια ανοικτή κοινότητα και όχι λίστα με εντολές για εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Πως να το πω αλλιώς...?


Τα έμπλεξες.
Το "βάλτε όλοι πιάτα" δεν είναι θέμα 802.11b. Δεν έχει σχέση με το αν μπορούν να παίξουν στο ίδιο AP 5-15-25-64-255 πελάτες.
Είναι θέμα συχνότητας & παρεμβολών.

Τώρα αν εσύ θες να γεμίσεις τον κόσμο Στελλίτσες 17άρες γιατί η Cisco λέει 32 clients AP τι να σου πω... Ευτυχώς δεν μένω στο Ηράκλειο  ::

----------


## spirosco

Οκ, νομιζω οτι καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να πεις και συμφωνω μαζι σου στο οτι δεν υπαρχει μια απολυτη λυση για ολες τις περιπτωσεις κομβων.

Ομως εδω (ειδικα στην Αθηνα) μιλαμε πλεον για προτεραιοτητες. Και πρωτη απ'ολες ειναι η μειωση της περιτης διασπορας των εκπομπων. Αυτο, με την μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μας, γινεται καλυτερα με τα πιατα απ'οτι με οποιαδηποτε grid και κατ'επεκταση με ποιοτικες συσκευες που μειωνουν ισχυ εκπομπης κι εχουν καλη ευαισθησια (cisco, netgear η γενικα prism 2.5...ολα τ'αλλα ειναι πασατεμπος).
Το μεγαλυτερο δε κερδος που εχουμε απο το πιατο ειναι ο υψηλος βαθμος απομονωσης που εχει σε σχεση με αλλες κεραιες. Δεν ειναι μονο η στενη δεσμη εκπομπης αλλα και η στενη δεσμη ληψης. Χτες αντικατεστησα ενα 80αρι πιατο μ'ενα 100αρι σ'ενα απο τα links μου εξαιτιας γειτονικων παρεμβολων, και η κατασταση βελτιωθηκε σημαντικα. Η βελτιωση δεν οφειλετε τοσο στ'οτι κερδισα κανα 2 db σημα αλλα στ'οτι η δεσμη ληψης μου μειωθηκε με αποτελεσμα να λαμβανω λιγοτερα περιτα σηματα.
Δεν θα σταθω στις ποιοτικες διαφορες των αφρικανικων και των πειραιωτικων feeders  ::  γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως τις γνωριζουμε. Συνολικα ομως το ζητουμενο ειναι να μαζευουμε οσο το δυνατο λιγοτερο θορυβο στη κεραια μας.
Δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι θα μπορουσαμε να εχουμε ακομη καλυτερη αποριψη/απομονωση χρησιμοποιοντας καποιο feeder διαφορετικης σχεδιασης, αλλα και παλι ακομη και με τα υπαρχοντα εχουμε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απ'οτι ειχαμε με τις grid.

----------


## lambrosk

> Χτες αντικατεστησα ενα 80αρι πιατο μ'ενα 100αρι σ'ενα απο τα links μου εξαιτιας γειτονικων παρεμβολων, και η κατασταση βελτιωθηκε σημαντικα. Η βελτιωση δεν οφειλετε τοσο στ'οτι κερδισα κανα 2 db σημα αλλα στ'οτι η δεσμη ληψης μου μειωθηκε με αποτελεσμα να λαμβανω λιγοτερα περιτα σηματα.


Σωστός!

Επίσης πιστεύω το επόμενο βήμα μας στην πρόοδο κεραίας για αποκοπή θορύβου θα είναι,
να μετατρέψουμε τα πιάτα μας σε τύμπανα γλυτώνοντας έτσι και τις συχνότητες που γλύφει το feeder στον δαχτύλιο του πιάτου.

----------


## dkounal

@paravoid (ή Αρτέμης)
Γρήγορα τρέχα να βρεις να βρεις κάνενα εγκληματία να τον ονοματήσεις.
Εγώ να δεις ποσο χαίρομαι που δεν ειμαι στην Αθήνα (και δεν φταις εσύ πάντως)....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

@spirococo 
Να σημειώσω όταν μιλάμε για point to point links δεν το κουβενριάζω καθόλου , πιάτα με cantenna ή δίκη τυμπάνου και ξερό ψωμί
Η όλη όμως κουβέντα που γίνεται είναι για τα τους clients σε ένα access point ή τουλάχιστον εγώ το ξεκαθάρισα από την αρχή οτι για τετοιες περιπτώσεις μιλάω. Εκει, εγώ προσωπικά με την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία διατηρώ τις επιφυλάψεις μου για τα πιάτα σε clients σε σχέση με τον hidden node φαινόμενο.

----------


## MAuVE

Γιατρέ, κάνε zoom out,

Κι' άλλο, κι' άλλο, δώστου όλο τέρμα wide, όσο σου δίνει ο φακός κι' αν έχεις και κανένα proxar φορεσέ τον.

Δές τώρα δύο επιτυχημένες εφαρμογές ραδιοεπικοινωνιών.

1) ραδιοφωνία
2) τηλεόραση

και οι δύο είναι point to multipoint unidirectional 

Δες τώρα δύο εφαρμογές που δεν έγιναν ποτέ μεγάλες επιτυχίες.

3) Κινητή τηλεφωνία προ της κυψελικής (ναι, υπήρχε και τέτοια )
4) Δορυφορικό ιντερνετ

και οι δύο είναι point to multipoint bidirectional 

Το κάθε μέσο έχει τον τομέα εφαρμογής στον οποίο αποδίδει και αυτόν στον οποίο σέρνεται.

Αμα θέλεις να κατέβεις στο Ράλλυ Ακρόπολις με φόμουλα και μπορείς να το κάνεις, κάντο.

Αλλά μη μας ζαλίζεις με το τι τύπου λάστιχα να φορέσεις.

----------


## papashark

> @paravoid (ή Αρτέμης)
> Γρήγορα τρέχα να βρεις να βρεις κάνενα εγκληματία να τον ονοματήσεις.
> Εγώ να δεις ποσο χαίρομαι που δεν ειμαι στην Αθήνα (και δεν φταις εσύ πάντως)....


Πάντα ερηστικός γιατρέ.....

Δεν ξέρω εάν το έχεις συνειδιτοποιήση, αλλά όλοι μα όλοι όσοι έχουν γράψει εδώ μέσα, διαφωνούν μαζί σου.

Η προσβολές όμως για την λύση που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν περισσεύουν, γιατί μας κουράζεις ? 

Όπως είπε και ο MAuVE, ακολούθα την λύση που εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είναι σωστή, και άσε μας εμάς με τις λύσεις που εσύ έχεις ήδη απορίψει.....

----------


## dkounal

Καλησπέρα χρυσοxόε και μηχανολόγε ηλεκτρολόγε μου,
Να προσθέσω και τους λοιπούς ή το πιάσατε και εσείς το υπονοούμενο;;;
Αλήθεια έχουμε κανενα με διδακτορικό στα ασύρματα που να συμμετέχει?

Δεν διαφωνώ με όλους, διαφωνώ πάντα σχεδόν με κάποιους συγκεκριμένα. Δεν κάνω τίποτα κακόβουλα, και αποφεύγω να πάρω θέση για κάτι το οποίο δεν είναι το αντικείμενο μου ή δεν έχω εμπειρία από αυτό. 

Δεν έχω σκοπό να σας επιβάλω κάτι. Απλά και εγώ προσπαθώ να μάθω από την όλη διαδικασία. Είμαι κακός μαθητής σε ένα πράγμα: δεν δέχομαι απόψεις του στυλ "έτσι είναι" όταν δεν υπάρχει και η ανάλογη ορθολογιστική εξήγηση.

Σε αυτή την ενότητα, έχει τεθεί ενα ερώτημα και έιναι τόσο απλό αλλά η πλειοψηφία πάει γύρω από το πρόβλημα και κανένας από τους θεωρούμενους ειδικούς δεν πέρνει καθαρή θέση. Εξαίρεση ίσως μόνο ο ngia.

Να το ξαναθέσω: Σε ένα δίκτυο 802.11β που η επικοινωνία ΑΡ και clients στηρίζεται στο ότι όλοι ακούν όλους και όπου αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν (λεγε με hidden node problem) χρησιμοποιείται ο μηχανισμός RTS, το να βάζεις στα clients απολυτα κατευθυντικές κεραίες δεν πολλαπλασιάζεις το hidden node problem???? Δεν εξαρτάσαι πλέον από τον μηχανησμό RTS και μόνο;;; 

Και ναι, δεν έχει πολύ traffic άρα λίγα collisions, όταν όμως υπάρχει traffic τι γίνεται??? Ανοιγεις βιβλιο ραντεβού και λές από ταδε ώρα αυτο το cleint και μετά το άλλο ή τα βαζεις να είναι αντικρυστά και το ΑΡ στη μέση γιατί άλλη λύση δεν βλέπω.

Edit: Να σημειώσω επίσης, ότι όλη η ιστορία ξεκινά από τον paravoid όταν με έβγαλε εγκληματία όταν μιλησα για 17αρες στέλλες. Για να ξέρουμε και ποιος βάζει λάδι και προσβάλλει.....

----------


## MAuVE

> Να προσθέσω και τους λοιπούς ή το πιάσατε και εσείς το υπονοούμενο;;;
> .


Το πιάσαμε, το πιάσαμε.

Mόνο που περιμένουμε layer ταξινόμηση από papashark.

Ε, και αφού επιμένεις.... φόρα τρακτερωτά

----------


## papashark

> Καλησπέρα χρυσοxόε και μηχανολόγε ηλεκτρολόγε μου,
> Να προσθέσω και τους λοιπούς ή το πιάσατε και εσείς το υπονοούμενο;;;
> Αλήθεια έχουμε κανενα με διδακτορικό στα ασύρματα που να συμμετέχει?


Γιατρέ, μπορεί να έχεις πατήσει τα 30, αλλά ακόμα δεν σοβάρεψες....

Ελπίζω μια μέρα στην ζωή σου να μάθεις να σέβεσαι τους συνομιλητές σου, και να μην ειρωνεύσε και προκαλείς σε κάθε σου κουβέντα....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> Να προσθέσω και τους λοιπούς ή το πιάσατε και εσείς το υπονοούμενο;;;
> .
> 
> 
> Το πιάσαμε, το πιάσαμε.
> 
> Mόνο που περιμένουμε layer ταξινόμηση από papashark.
> ...


Μπα... Layer 1 ήταν.... πολύ απλό...

Ακόμα και ο εκβιασμός που είχε κάνει παλιά, μάπα ήταν.....

----------


## jabarlee

επειδή η ενότητα έχει γίνει αχταρμάς, αύριο θα την χωρίσω στα 3...
κεραίες
hidden node
off topic

βαριέμαι σήμερα, εξάλλου μου λείψαν τα flames μετά το Πάσχα

----------


## MAuVE

> επειδή η ενότητα έχει γίνει αχταρμάς, αύριο θα την χωρίσω στα 3...
> κεραίες
> hidden node
> off topic


off topic layer 1, please

----------


## dkounal

Θα είχατε την καλοσύνη Νικο και Πάνο να μου εξηγήσετε το "γιατρέ" που κόλλαγε; Χρειαστήκατε τις υπηρεσίες μου σαν γιατρός; 
Ήταν υπονοούμενο ή τυχαία σύμπτωση; 
Αποκάλεσα κανένα σας εγκληματία; Αντίθετα ο paravoid με αποκάλεσε. 
Ονομάζετε εγκληματία όποιον δεν ακολουθεί τα "δόγματα" σας;;
Αυτό είναι το open community δίκτυο που ονομάζεται awmn;
Μπορείτε οι ειδικοί να απαντήσετε με κάτι αλλό εκτός από δόγμα στην ερώτηση που σιγοτριγυρνάμε σε αυτή την ενότητα; Υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία για το δόγμα σας σε σχέση με την ερώτηση για το hidden node προβλημα που έθεσα;

Και, για κάνε σαφές αυτό που λές για εκβιασμό και χαρά μου θα είναι να ξεκαθαρίσει και αυτό δημόσια. Γιατί πολύς κόσμος στην Αθήνα είδε μονο την μια πλευρά τότε, εάν αναφαίρεσε σε αυτό που φαντάζομαι.

EDIT: η σπόντα του Νίκου περι γνώσεων και ασχολείας στα WiFι ηταν γλυκιά κουβέντα που σεβόταν τους συνομιλητές του φαντάζομαι ... ή και σε αυτό κάνω λάθος;;

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα είχατε την καλοσύνη Νικο και Πάνο να μου εξηγήσετε το "γιατρέ" που κόλλαγε; ;


Είναι τόσο ξεκάρφωτο το ερώτημα που επανειλημμένα μέχρι τώρα έθεσες, χωρίς να λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου τις σχεδόν ταυτόσημες απαντήσεις όλων μας, που μετά την 3 επανάλληψη, έχασε τελείως το νόημά του.

Είναι σαν να προσπαθούν ένας Ολυμπιακός και ένας Παναθηναικός να κάνουν συζήτηση επιχειρημάτων, σχετικά με το ποδόσφαιρο.

Να πλακωθούν στο ξύλο μπορεί, συμπέρασμα να βγάλουν αδύνατον.

Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ο πλέον νουνεχής απομακρύνεται όσο το δυνατόν πιο διακριτικά. 

Στα πλαίσια της διακριτικής αυτής αποχώρησης είναι επιτρεπτές προσφωνήσεις του τύπου _φιλάρα, μεγάλε, δικέ μου, κολλητέ_.

Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα, με την ίδια έννοια, το γιατρέ.

Το πιασες τώρα δικέ μου, μεγάλε, φιλάρα, κολλητέ

----------


## dkounal

> Στα πλαίσια της διακριτικής αυτής αποχώρησης είναι επιτρεπτές προσφωνήσεις του τύπου _φιλάρα, μεγάλε, δικέ μου, κολλητέ_.
> Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα, με την ίδια έννοια, το γιατρέ.
> Το πιασες τώρα δικέ μου, μεγάλε, φιλάρα, κολλητέ


Ομολογώ μετά την σφήνα σου για το οποιοι δικαιούνται το hobby των 802.11β δεν το είδα έτσι και δεν το κατάλαβα έτσι. Δεν είμαι και ποδοσφαιρόφιλος δυστυχώς....

Σήμερα διάβασα όλη την ενότητα από την αρχή. Είδα κάτι που δεν είχα προσέξει: ότι συμφωνείς με τα λεγομενα μου. 
Ζητώ συγνώμη δεν το είχα προσέξει.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
>  Να υποθέσω ότι οσο μικρότερη η γωνεία εκπομπής τόσο και μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα για hidden node ???
> 
> 
> Αν αναφέρεσαι στις κεραίες των πελατών, ναι.


Γράφεις όμως και άλλα:



> 1) N' αυξήσεις τη χωρητικότητα του καναλιού δεν μπορείς.
> Αυτό που θα κερδίσεις είναι να μειώσεις τα drop packets.
> Μείωση των drop packets επειδή ο δέκτης κάθεται και περιμένει πότε θα καθαρίσει το κανάλι, δεν σημαίνει αύξηση της διαμεταγωγής.
> 2) Στο κανάλι δεν είσαι μόνος. Υπάρχουν και άλλα δίκτυα που τώρα τα πιάνεις και κάθεσαι και περιμένεις πότε θα τελειώσουν για να βγείς και εσύ. Εβαλες δηλαδή συνεταίρο.
> Συνοψίζοντας, από πλευρά διαμεταγωγής, καλύτερα κρυμμένες κατευθυντικές κεραίες και drop packets από omni και τελευταίος στην ουρά.


Όταν όμως πέφτεις σε collision είτε του ίδιου δικτύου είτε άλλου πάλι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα δεν έχει αφού από την άλλη μεριά έχεις Omni;;;
Εαν το δώσω με το εξής παράδειγμα: 30 άνθρωποι σε ένα δωμάτιο πάνε να περάσουν από μια στενή πόρτα που χωράει ένα κάθε φορά. Κάθε φορά που προσπαθούν δύο μαζί δεν περνά κανεις, έαν τύχει ένας μόνο, περνά. Πότε έχουν μεγαλύτερες ελπίδες να περάσουν όλοι πιο γρήγορα, εάν μπουν σε μια σειρά ή εάν προσπαθούν τυχαία;;; Το παράδειγμα αυτό είναι από το ethernet.
Με λίγα λόγια και τα collisions μειώνουν εξίσου τo throughput ίσως και περισσότερο. 
Στο ασύρματο το παραπάνω παράδειγμα φαίνεται να είναι πιο σύνθετο. Φαίνεται δηλαδή ότι σε collision κάποιες φορές περνάει ο ένας. Ποιος θα περάσει πρώτος? Αυτός με την μεγάλυτερη ένταση. Άλλο πρόβλημα εδώ. Αυτό όμως, εμπειρικά τουλάχιστον, δεν έχω δει να έχει σχέση τόσο με την μάρκα του μηχανήματος του ή με την κεραία.
Εσεις πως καταλήξατε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα για τα πιάτα; Εχετε κάνει μετρήσεις που να προτυποποιουνται οσο ειναι δυνατόν ή υπάρχει κάποια σχετική βιβλιογραφία;

----------


## MAuVE

> Όταν όμως πέφτεις σε collision είτε του ίδιου δικτύου είτε άλλου πάλι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα δεν έχει αφού από την άλλη μεριά έχεις Omni;;;
> ;


ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ (τρίς)

Σου δίνω σενάριο.

Πελάτης Α σε access point B ανακαλύπτει ότι έχει γείτονες Γ και Δ που μοιράζονται μία ADSL.

Oi Γ-Δ είναι σε κοντυνή απόσταση μεταξύ τους και με τον Α και ξεσκίζουν το κανάλι στο traffic.

Ο Α θα επικοινωνήσει με το Β μόνο κατά το στατιστικό ποσοστό που του αφήνουν ελεύθερο οι Γ-Δ. Ακόμη και αν το Β δεν έχει καθόλου traffic.

Τι κάνεις σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση :

α) αλλάζεις κανάλι, αν δεν έχεις 30 πελάτες στον Β, γιατί αν έχεις, με την αλλαγή μπορεί να βελτιώσεις τον Α και να χαντακώσεις άλλους 3
β) βάζεις στον Α όσο πιο κατευθυντική κεραία μπορείς και προσπαθείς να εφαρμόσεις μεθόδους αποφυγής της παρεμβολής από τους Γ-Δ
γ) τα παρατάς και μου στέλνεις mail με το έξής περιεχόμενο "τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοείς στην υπογραφή σου"

Μία δοκιμή θα σε πείσει

----------


## Cartman

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> Καλησπέρα χρυσοxόε και μηχανολόγε ηλεκτρολόγε μου,
> Να προσθέσω και τους λοιπούς ή το πιάσατε και εσείς το υπονοούμενο;;;
> Αλήθεια έχουμε κανενα με διδακτορικό στα ασύρματα που να συμμετέχει?
> 
> 
> Γιατρέ, μπορεί να έχεις πατήσει τα 30, αλλά ακόμα δεν σοβάρεψες....
> 
> Ελπίζω μια μέρα στην ζωή σου να μάθεις να σέβεσαι τους συνομιλητές σου, και να μην ειρωνεύσε και προκαλείς σε κάθε σου κουβέντα....


κοίτα ποιός μιλάει

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να αρχίσω κι εγώ να πετάω πράμα στα off-topic ?

Τι καταλαβαίνετε με το να ξεσκίζετε μιά παραγωγική συζήτηση με ειρωνείες, σπόντες και ηλίθιες συγκρίσεις.

Εδωπέρα δεν ήθραμε να δείξουμε ποιός είναι ο καλύτερος, για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο όμως κάπιοι το κάνουν...

Περαστικά παιδιά...

Στην επόμενη σπόντα έχει edit.

----------


## dkounal

> Σου δίνω σενάριο.


Καταλαβαίνω τώρα την συλλογιστική σου. 
Εάν όμως έχετε φτάσει σε σημείο να αυτοκτονείτε το 802.11β για να αποφύγεται τέτοιου είδους θόρυβο τότε μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξετε μπαντα συχνοτήτων ή πρωτόκολλο? και πάλι είναι τόσο γενικευμένο ώστε να θεωρείται ότι συμβαίνει defacto παντού?
Γιατί καταστρατηγείτε τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το 802.11β προκειμένου να επιβιώσει η σύνδεση....
Ηρωική προσπάθεια αλλά το τραβάτε από τα μαλλιά. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να περάσετε σε άλλου είδους links (και ένα παράδειγμα είναι τα οπτικά) προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσετε τουλάχιστον το backbone?
Από αυτή την άποψη είμαστε ακόμη καλά εδώ. Και τότε έλεος, η ιστερία με τα πιατάκια δεν έχει λόγο για πολύ καιρό ακόμη στην επαρχία.

----------


## papashark

> Εάν όμως έχετε φτάσει σε σημείο να αυτοκτονείτε το 802.11β για να αποφύγεται τέτοιου είδους θόρυβο τότε μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξετε μπαντα συχνοτήτων ή πρωτόκολλο? και πάλι είναι τόσο γενικευμένο ώστε να θεωρείται ότι συμβαίνει defacto παντού?
> Γιατί καταστρατηγείτε τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το 802.11β προκειμένου να επιβιώσει η σύνδεση....
> Ηρωική προσπάθεια αλλά το τραβάτε από τα μαλλιά. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να περάσετε σε άλλου είδους links (και ένα παράδειγμα είναι τα οπτικά) προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσετε τουλάχιστον το backbone?
> Από αυτή την άποψη είμαστε ακόμη καλά εδώ. Και τότε έλεος, η ιστερία με τα πιατάκια δεν έχει λόγο για πολύ καιρό ακόμη στην επαρχία.


Όταν μετρήσεις -65 θόρυβο και -66 σήμα από την κεραία που σε βαράει από 3.5 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, μπορεί και να καταλάβεις γιατί εμείς το τραβάμε από τα μαλλιά.

Όταν χτυπήσετε και εσείς θορύβους πάνω από -90 και αναγκαστήτε να ξεχάσετε τα νόμιμα όρια, και κάθε φορά που θα σηκώνετε ισχύ, θα αυξάνετε και τον θόρυβο, θα γίνετε και εσείς αυτοκτονικοί τύποι που θα τραβάτε το πρωτόκωλλο από τα μαλλιά κάνοντας ηρωισμούς....

Ωραίοι χαρακτηρισμοί.....

----------


## MAuVE

> Και τότε έλεος, η ιστερία με τα πιατάκια δεν έχει λόγο για πολύ καιρό ακόμη στην επαρχία.



Η εποχή της "αγνής" επαρχίας, εχεί χαθεί πολύ πριν γεννηθούν οι περισσότεροι χρήστες αυτού του φόρουμ.

Τώρα κανείς δεν ξενίζεται όταν ακούει για θανάτους από ναρκωτικά σε πόλεις των 10.000 κατοίκων.

Ειδικά το Ηράκλειο, όπου πάνω από το 50% των κτηρίων του έχει ανεγερθεί χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια, (παράνομα στην καθομιλουμένη) δεν αποτελεί παράδειγμα τοπικής κοινωνίας που θεσπίζει κανόνες και τους τηρεί.

Γι' αυτό σύντεκνε:

_"Μεγάλη μπουκία φάε, μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πείς"_ Λαική παροιμία.

----------


## dkounal

> Όταν μετρήσεις -65 θόρυβο και -66 σήμα από την κεραία που σε βαράει από 3.5 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, μπορεί και να καταλάβεις γιατί εμείς το τραβάμε από τα μαλλιά.


Έλεος Πάνο μιλάμε για συνδέσεις μέχρι ένα χιλιόμετρο σε omni σε όλη την ενότητα. Όχι για κατευθυντικά link. Εκει αν το θέλεις όλοι το τραβάμε από τα μαλλιά. Θόρυβο με LMC 352 εχω πιάσει μέχει -72db σε περιοχές με μεγάλη κίνηση. Και το μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε εμάς είναι το hidden node, μας έχει τσακίσει. όχι ο θόρυβος. Το ίδιο φαντάζομαι ισχύει και αλλού στην επαρχία.
Σε επίπεδο όμως AP με clients χρησιμοποιείτε το πρωτοκόλλο με τρόπο που δεν είναι φτιαγμένο να λειτουργήσει.




> Η εποχή της "αγνής" επαρχίας, εχεί χαθεί πολύ πριν γεννηθούν οι περισσότεροι χρήστες αυτού του φόρουμ.
> Τώρα κανείς δεν ξενίζεται όταν ακούει για θανάτους από ναρκωτικά σε πόλεις των 10.000 κατοίκων.
> Ειδικά το Ηράκλειο, όπου πάνω από το 50% των κτηρίων του έχει ανεγερθεί χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια, (παράνομα στην καθομιλουμένη) δεν αποτελεί παράδειγμα τοπικής κοινωνίας που θεσπίζει κανόνες και τους τηρεί.
> Γι' αυτό σύντεκνε:
> _"Μεγάλη μπουκία φάε, μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πείς"_ Λαική παροιμία.


Η επαρχία ήταν λίγοτερο αγνή από τις πόλειες από παλιά, φτάνει να είχες το μυαλό να το καταλάβεις Οι πιέσεις που μπορεί να δεχτεί κάποιος σε μια μικρή κλειστή κοινωνία είναι απίστευτα μεγάλες. Υπάρχουν περιοχές στην Κρήτη (και όχι μόνο) με ποσοστό αυτοκτονιών ίδιο με τα τροχαία ατυχήματα. Μην βάζεις το χέρι στη φωτιά όταν μιλάς για ναρκωτικά, ή ακόμη καλύτερα δες ένα κοινωνικά αποδεκτό ναρκωτικό όπως είναι το τσιγάρο τι πέραση έχει στην επαρχία...
Για τα αυθαίρετα την πάτησες... Το Ηράκλειο εξακολουθεί να είναι η περιοχή με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό οικοδομικής ανάπτυξης στην Ελλάδα ανά υπάρχοντα κάτοικο εδώ και 20 χρόνια. Τι σημαίνει αυτό? Ότι η περιοχή εντός πόλεως μπαίνει στο σχέδιο 10 χρόνια μετά που θα οικοδομηθεί γιατί τόσο εκοβε το μυαλό των υπευθυνων της πολεοδομίας της εδω Νομαρχίας. Μέχρι που ο Δήμος Ηρακλείου έκανε δικό του πολεοδομικό και τρέχει και δεν προλαμβάνει... Να σου θυμίσω ότι ήταν τέτοια η ζήτηση για τηλέφωνο το 1986-95 που για να αγοράσεις μια γραμμή ΟΤΕ μπορεί να έδινες 100.000 δραχμές τότε γιατί ούτε ο ΟΤΕ είχε προβλέψει τέτοια ανάπτυξη. Εδώ και 5 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ καθώς με τις ISDN ο ΟΤΕ δίνει από μια παλια PSTN σε 10 άτομα αντί για ένα. Ελα όμως που με τις ADSL εχει αρχίσε να πέφτει πανικός και σε λίγο θα ακούσεις τον ΟΤΕ να σου λέει 1 χρόνο αναμονή για να βάελεις ADSL....
Αυτά για την πόλη με το μεγαλύτερο αριθμό αυθαιρέτων για πρώτη κατοικία .... Άλλαξε σπορ εσύ Νίκο τωρα, γιατί έχω την αισθηση ότι πρέπει να σου έκατσε η μπουκιά.

----------


## MAuVE

> . Άλλαξε σπορ εσύ Νίκο τωρα, γιατί έχω την αισθηση ότι πρέπει να σου έκατσε η μπουκιά.


Ο,τι πεις σύντεκνε.

----------


## dkounal

> Ο,τι πεις σύντεκνε.


Έχεις παιδί για να σου βαφτίσω;;

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχεις παιδί για να σου βαφτίσω;;


Τίποτα δεν αφήνεις να πέσει κάτω. 

Τι ειδικότητα (σαν γιατρός) έχεις ;

Είπαμε, μας ενδιαφέρει ο άνθρωπος κάτω από την κεραία

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> Έχεις παιδί για να σου βαφτίσω;;
> 
> 
> Τίποτα δεν αφήνεις να πέσει κάτω. 
> Τι ειδικότητα (σαν γιατρός) έχεις ;
> Είπαμε, μας ενδιαφέρει ο άνθρωπος κάτω από την κεραία


Μια από τις πιο δύσκολες εάν σου αρέσει σαν ειδικότητα και θέλεις να είσαι σωστός: Γενικός ιατρός ή απλά οικογενειακός ιατρός.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Όταν μετρήσεις -65 θόρυβο και -66 σήμα από την κεραία που σε βαράει από 3.5 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, μπορεί και να καταλάβεις γιατί εμείς το τραβάμε από τα μαλλιά.
> 
> 
> Έλεος Πάνο μιλάμε για συνδέσεις μέχρι ένα χιλιόμετρο σε omni σε όλη την ενότητα. Όχι για κατευθυντικά link. Εκει αν το θέλεις όλοι το τραβάμε από τα μαλλιά.



E, γιατρέ, ανάποδα είναι....

-65 θόρυβο έπιασα με το πιάτο, με όμνι, ναι μεν θα είχα 15db λιγότερη ενίσχυση θορύβου, αλλά θα είχα θόρυβο από ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.

Πάντως με την όμνι έχεις δίκιο, μέτρησα μέχρι -78 θόρυβο, αλλά έλα που τον άλλο δεν τον έπιανα καν.......


_Υ.Γ.
Το "γιατρε", όπως και τα "μαστορα", "καπετάνιε" κλπ, είναι επαγγέλματα που λόγο της ιδιοσυγκραίας τους, συχνά γίνοντε και κοσμητικά επίθετα, και συνήθως δε έχουν χρήση θετική και εμπνέουν σεβασμό, ιδιαίτερα σε μικρές κοινωνίες, όπου ο γιατρός ήταν ο πιο αγαπητός της περιοχής, ο καπετάνιος ήταν άνρθωπος σεβασμού (ειδικά παλιά που συχνά καπετάνιος=πλοιοκτήτης), και ο δε μάστορας ήταν αυτός που είχες πάντα ανάγκη. Στο γεγονός της θετικότητας του επιθέτου, είναι και το γεγονός ότι τα συγκεκριμένα επαγγέλματα προσδιορίζουν και την μόρφωση του ανρθώπου, όπου ναι μεν για τον γιατρό η πανεπιστημιακή του κατάρτηση είναι αυταπόδεικτη, αλλά για τον καπετάνιο αυταπόδεικτες ήταν οι εμπειρειες ζωής εκτός της μικρής τοπικής του κοινωνίας...._

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
>  . Άλλαξε σπορ εσύ Νίκο τωρα, γιατί έχω την αισθηση ότι πρέπει να σου έκατσε η μπουκιά.
> 
> 
> Ο,τι πεις σύντεκνε.


Νίκο με τι άθλημα λες να ασχοληθούμε ?

Δεν σε πάει και το RF, εγώ μπακάλης χρυσοχόος είμαι, δεν κάνουμε κάτι άλλο να τα καταφέρνουμε ?

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο με τι άθλημα λες να ασχοληθούμε ?
> 
> Δεν σε πάει και το RF, εγώ μπακάλης χρυσοχόος είμαι, δεν κάνουμε κάτι άλλο να τα καταφέρνουμε ?


Τι θα έλεγες για κουμπαριές.

Θα έχουμε και οικονομία στα μαλαματικά.

Σταυρουδάκια για βαπτήσια, βέρες για γάμους.

Και στο τέλος πάλι δίκτυο με κουμπαριές θα φτιάξουμε, όπως οι παλαιοί πολιτικοί.

Και μία πραγματική ιστορία.

Η μητέρα μου είχε ένα θείο, ο οποίος έβγαινε προπολεμικά βουλευτής νομού Λέσβου. Ενα φεγγάρι είχε διατελέσει και υπουργός. 

Επειδή στον ίδιο δεν άρεσαν οι κουμπαριές, αλλά ήταν απαραίτητες, το θέμα αυτό το είχε αναθέσει στον αδελφό του που ήταν ένας κοσμικός bon viveur.

Τα έθιμα της εποχής εκείνης δεχόντουσαν δύο άγραφους, αλλά και απαράβατους κανόνες.
1) Ο νονός πολιτικός εβάπτιζε μόνο αγόρια
2) Τ' όνομα του παιδιού το αποφάσιζε μόνος του

Οι κάτοικοι λοιπόν της ωραίας νήσου, παθαίναν ένα ελαφρύ εγκεφαλικό όταν στην εκκλησία ο ιερέας ρωτούσε τον νονό "και το όνομα αυτού" και ο τελευταίος απαντούσε "Τριπτόλεμος".

Μετά τα βαπτήσια τον πιάναν οι γονείς του παιδιού και τον ρωτούσαν :
"Κουμπάρε, τι όνομα είναι αυτό που έδωσες στο παιδί, Τριπτόλεμος, χάθηκαν τα Γιάννης, Δημήτρης, Πέτρος, Νίκος ;"

Αυτός απαντούσε :
"Πολύ ωραίο είναι και είναι και ιστορικό. Και όταν μεγαλώσει από το όνομά του και μόνο θα ξέρουν όλοι ποιός είναι ο νονός του"

----------


## papashark

Οκ, εγώ θα βάζω το hardware (βέρες σταυρούς κλπ) και εσύ θα κατέβεις για πολιτικός.

Μέσα είμαι  ::

----------

